# Official Raw Discussion Thread 7/12



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

hope to see some development between orton, nexus and cena


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Quick question which show is taped before Raw airs?


----------



## thisisstan (Dec 17, 2008)

VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Quick question which show is taped before Raw airs?


Half of Superstars I believe.


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

I'll be there tomorrow night, so, hopefully its a good show!


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hope its not the same ending like it has been for the past month.. they need to progress nexus more, their going nowhere with this crap each week.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong but Nexus didn't end last week's Raw so already we got a different ending.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

As usually these matches end, I excpect to see the 7 on 1 match end with a DQ victory for Cena. The Nexus will just attack Cena causing the DQ after a match where Cena probably beats most of them like bitches


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Lookin forward to tonights RAW. The two announced matches are intriguing. Orton/Edge obviously won't get a clean finish and will probably involve other members of the MITB match, but still should be good. And Cena/Nexus is also an interesting scenario. Should be a good show.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Can see cena getting a beat down then 
orton
morrison 
bourne
david hart smith
tyson kid
come down and its a 6 on 6 brawl to end raw (young and r truth injured)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Does anyone know if the WWE confirmed what type of match this really is? 

There's 3 types of 7 on 1.

A: 7 men in the ring at once against 1 man like the beatdown they put on Cena the first time.

B: One at a time. Cena beats David Otunga. Justin Gabriel comes out, Cena beats Gabriel. Slater comes out, Cena beats Slater. Rinse and repeat until Barrett and Cena have the big showdown.

C: 1 on 1 with 6 tag team partners.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

Punk_4_Life said:


> As usually these matches end, I excpect to see the 7 on 1 match end with a DQ victory for Cena. The Nexus will just attack Cena causing the DQ after a match where Cena probably beats most of them like bitches



I think Nexus will attack Cena and rip him apart before the match starts, like Spirit Squad vs Shawn Michaels a few years back. Kane beat all NXT-members in a 8-on-1 tag match _because he was bored_, so what chances do they have against John Cena


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

How many hours until raw? I always get times mixed up.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm sure it'll be a 7 on 1 tag match so that it looks like Cena has some sort of a chance. 

Looking forward to Raw. Hopefully Orton/Edge is given plenty of time to make up for their lack of a match at Over The Limit.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> How many hours until raw? I always get times mixed up.


11 hours 15 minutes


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

God that's still ages away lol.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Can't wait for Raw tonight. I hope we see a swerve tonight.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

so excited for raw tonight, as so much is happening!! Cant wait for the last hype for MITB which will be a great ppv


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Does anyone know if the WWE confirmed what type of match this really is?
> 
> There's 3 types of 7 on 1.
> 
> ...


It'll most likely be 1 at a time elimination match.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I'd mark seeing Darren Young sitting in bandages, unable to compete with the rest of the Nexus looking disappointed.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

You seen it here first.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> It'll most likely be 1 at a time elimination match.


I hope it isn't, and I highly doubt that they'd book Cena to go through the entire group, basically ruining any credibility that the hottest angle in WWE has going for it.

A tag match will be more likely, 1 guy in the ring with the rest on the apron. I'd guess that they'll beat him down with Barrett pinning him in the middle of the ring. That's only if the rest of the Raw locker room are banned though, but if not it'll probably end in DQ.


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

no way will this be like a normal 7 on 1 match,...this is going to lead to nexus trying to destroy cena and the locker room empties out...some to help cena others to attack. it will end with "whos side r u on"


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

btw, even if Cena usually does do the STF wrong, you gotta admit the one he did to Young looked painful as fuck.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> I hope it isn't, and I highly doubt that they'd book Cena to go through the entire group, basically ruining any credibility that the hottest angle in WWE has going for it.
> 
> A tag match will be more likely, 1 guy in the ring with the rest on the apron. I'd guess that they'll beat him down with Barrett pinning him in the middle of the ring. That's only if the rest of the Raw locker room are banned though, but if not it'll probably end in DQ.


What the difference between he and other guys who take out a huge amount of guys in the ring?
I don't think their cred will be ruined if he beats them, but they will go over him since they went over him last week, I think.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't know whether to stay up to watch RAW live or just watch the repeat on Thursday. I'm starting to think proper sleep is more important.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Are Sheamus and Cena even going to have any interaction this week? They've got a rematch coming up and they had virtually no interaction last week and this week Cena's taking on Nexus.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Not watching it tonight. Raw has been awful for the past few weeks so I will just catch up tomorrow.

Cena=borefest.


----------



## Soupias (Mar 13, 2010)

Me too, going to sleep. Probably watch it on youtube or something tomorrow.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> I don't know whether to stay up to watch RAW live or just watch the repeat on Thursday. I'm starting to think proper sleep is more important.


Or there's youtube, it's usually up in good quality within a day.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Natalya vs Tamina pls.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Does anyone know if the WWE confirmed what type of match this really is?
> 
> There's 3 types of 7 on 1.
> 
> ...


It'll probably be C. John Cena would pretty much get his ass kicked in 10 seconds with option A. Option B pretty much would kill off Nexus.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Optikk said:


> It'll probably be C. John Cena would pretty much get his ass kicked in 10 seconds with option A. *Option B pretty much would kill off Nexus.*


Never did stop the nWo when Sting kicked their asses. So it's a problem when Cena have Sting's role?


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Please no Khali/Kozlov/Regal/Santino nonsense again tonight, it killed last weeks show for me.


----------



## WolfintheSheep (Feb 7, 2009)

Y2Raven said:


> Never did stop the nWo when Sting kicked their asses. So it's a problem when Cena have Sting's role?


No, it's a problem when the Nexus is in the nWo's role.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Vintage Raw anticipation!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena to become even MORE babyface and win against the Nexus from random wrestlers who aren't even his storyline friends.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Did they just edit out all of Jr's sound bytes in that intro?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

the miz is in the opening intro ... good things can only come out of that


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

new opening video. (world is watching)...............bye bye JR for good then!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

They changed the WWE opening video again!


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

That was definitely a new intro. Why did they take out Jim Ross? He didn't go to TNA did he?


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

Did they really add Michael Cole to the intro video?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

The champ is here instead of the world is watching?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Mhm they did and I am disgusted.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

That was a weird new intro video. They had Ultimate Warrior in there.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Darren Young's out of the match tonight


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I've decided to watch, i never watched the Cena/Barrett stuff last week cuz i knew i'd see it recapped a million times this week.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

No Darren? way to bury him.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

EdEddNEddy said:


> That was a weird new intro video. They had Ultimate Warrior in there.


warriors been in for a while. replaced flair when he went to TNA.

Just added in the miz and cole and took out JR.....not happy!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Darren Young is out of the match thanks to Cuck Fena


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The fuck was up with the new intro??? That shit sucked!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

The Champ is here


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I expect to see Cena take out more Nexus members before the match.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

haha, thank you justin. lol


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Well this isn't familiar at all is it.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Great a supercena promo....fantastic


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

white lightning!?! is john cena channeling the power of blue eyes white dragon?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's only an intro.....


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

"Butt"

Brilliant.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

....god he is lame


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ahhhh 10 min of cena screaming and making dumb ass jokes


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

'His _butt_'. fpalm


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

ZOMG! Cena said BUTT! Told you guys this wasn't PG!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Really Cena....wow


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I knew Darren Young would be out..

Another stupid Cena Promo to start the show.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Standup Cena, just go away with your American only product placemnt jokes.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow at this promo...


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> The fuck was up with the new intro??? That shit sucked!


Haven''t watch in eight months?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Bad promo on all levels.


----------



## andy-500 (Jun 29, 2010)

Boo. Get the fuck off my screen you boring shit.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

everyone interrupts a steel cage match...hell, kane interrupted the first hell in a cell match.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This crowd is very sign-heavy.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lucky charms mention lol! No-one can interfere in the steelcage match? Yeah Cena but after the match you gon get yo ass whipped boy!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd rather listen to Titus O'Neil on the mic.









(almost)


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Cena clearly didn't see Stone Cold vs Mr McMahon


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Did he really say crap your pants lol


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Bad promo on all levels.


wish it had a level to begin with


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

There are no words to describe how fed up of Cena I am after 6 years of him being at the top.

So, so bored of you John.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Bad promo on all levels.


This.

I hate it when he tries to be a Rock ripoff.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Nexus shirts!!!!

Finally NEXUS


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cena's hormones are raging again........


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

lol he said crap lol wwe attitude era is back lol tna dont got nothin lol

/afl2


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Pretty creative t-shirts I have to admit lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Those Nexus t-shirts are great. At least now they look uniformed.

Where is their theme music?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

look, bumble bee's...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

TESTIFY BROTHER CENA! TESTIFY!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Matching shirts. Stylin' and profilin'


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow those shirts suck. The arm bands were so much better.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

wow those are some ugly ass shirts


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

joshman82 said:


> everyone interrupts a steel cage match...hell, kane interrupted the first hell in a cell match.


I seem to remember Kurt Angle interfered in a cage match once, dressed in a mask.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Things that make you go.. NNNNNN


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Nexus!! Wade Barrett!! And they got on new shirts...

Cena is so fucking lame...


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Lawl, the clan known as "nnnnnnnnnn".


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

original shirt designs 0_0 lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I want one of those Nexus Shirts!!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Those t-shirts are terrible.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> I'd rather listen to Titus O'Neil on the mic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make it a win > You can't see me/The champ is here.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

What striking t-shirts


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lovin' the Nexus t-shirts! Wade saved this shit!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

lol at the one dude still trying to chant WHAT? everyime Cena pauses.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

We know why they got rid of Danielson but is there a reason they took out Young?


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

It's about time they actually look like a stable.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Ooh, T-shirts.

Otunga looks like he has actual _hair_ tonight, too.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Titus O'Neil wins to make it a win with the Nexus brother!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Otunga overselling his facial expressions.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

Wade Barrett is really good


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> look, bumble bee's...


LOL now they look even worse


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I wanna shirt like that! :O


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

fucking email


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Seriously, someone needs to check the wiring of the lights in these arenas.


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

Damn it, I keep checking my phone when I hear that and I don't even have an iphone :/


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

WHAT!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> We know why they got rid of Danielson but is there a reason they took out Young?


I was thinking the same.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Why do I anticipate Skip Sheffield getting suspended for 90 days... :side:


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Wade Barrett is good. Obviously he's gonna get a main event match at Summerslam against Cena.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Lol the WHAT chants, the crowd couldn't be more gullible.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Great Cena's going to squash them all then.


----------



## MadCabbit (Jun 1, 2010)

Cole keeps saying "Excuse me!"

Watch them bring Vickie back as GM.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Haha I kinda liked the "internet justice" bit. Unfortunately it came minutes after a Rascal Flatts reference.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

WTF @ 6 on 1

WTF @ Cena sayin finally the internet has justice ??!?!?!?!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Goddamn, baby!
Nothing gets me off like a 15 minute Cena promo!
I need a cigarette.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

"Finally, Internet justice!"

:lmao


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

KnowYourRole said:


> We know why they got rid of Danielson but is there a reason they took out Young?


selling his injuries from last week


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

Anyone else think Cena would make a pretty good football coach?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

First RAW I've seen in about a month. Does anyone have any idea who the GM could be?

Oz?


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

John Cena needs to get off my HDTV.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Whenever I hear a mic hit the mat I always anticipate Tazz's entrance.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Dumbass crowd.

It isnt Austin you mongfucks.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I love that it's a Cena feud with Nexus, yet he's fighting Sheamus in the Main Event at the PPV.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

'I take a few of you down with me' Fuck off Cena!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

90 days? I wonder who violated the wellness policy...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

That makes no sense Cena. How is it fair that he's gonna get killed by 6 men at once and if anybody tries to stop it they'll get suspended for 90 days.

I have a feeling something big is gonna happen tonight. This isn't just gonna be the same old beat down.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

wow ever little kid has a cena shirt. Michael tarver needs to take out his ..... swag out of his mouth area asap.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

for those watching in Britain............I love the new sky sports news ad............Georie Thompson.........mmmmmmm (or should that be nnnnnnn?!?!)


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Lol, in the commercials I'm switching to an episode of Smackdown from 2000.

Quite said in comparison.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The Immortal CJ said:


> John Cena needs to get off my HDTV.


Cena is on my 60 inch HD TV with Surround Sound every Monday. It really sucks.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm guessing this is how they'll write off whatever Nexus members they don't want around or will repackage later. Have Cena take some or all of them besides Barrett (hopefully leaving Tarver too but I doubt it)


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> 'I go do on a few of you' Fuck me Cena!


I couldn't resist.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

WHAT?
WHAT? 
WHAT?

*Wrestler/Announcer uses long sentence and doesn't pause as often*

Crowd:Well fuck.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

Billy Kidman said:


> 90 days? I wonder who violated the wellness policy...


exactly what I thought!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Maybe I should switch to standard definition for every Cena promo. That just feels right.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Great Khali and MArk Henry will hopefully interfere.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Lol, in the commercials I'm switching to an episode of Smackdown from 2000.
> 
> Quite said in comparison.


Dude, why would you depress yourself like that?

I cant bare to watch anything from 2000 to see how bad the product has got today. Its actually depressing. 2000 was IMMENSE.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> I love that it's a Cena feud with Nexus, yet he's fighting Sheamus in the Main Event at the PPV.


I'll be pissed if Sheamus loses the title to Cena as they haven't even been having that much interaction, well physical anyways.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> WHAT?
> WHAT?
> WHAT?
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Marto Watp (Apr 21, 2010)

SCUK07 said:


> for those watching in Britain............I love the new sky sports news ad............Georie Thompson.........mmmmmmm (or should that be nnnnnnn?!?!)



Agreed! 
Wonder what hints they'll drop as to who the Gm is, I'm thinkin' they'll quote The Rock tonight & someone else next week.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

blasphemy! using sergio leone's song for a commercial:cuss:


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Eve is looking good tonight.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, time to let the pigeons loose. Hopefully Alicia is against someone hot.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Smooth King. Real smooth.


----------



## MadCabbit (Jun 1, 2010)

Lawler, put your tongue back in your mouth.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Keezers said:


> Great Khali and MArk Henry will hopefully interfere.


Do they have to? :sad:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Can Raw get any Foxier????????!!!!!!!!!
Lovin' the new attire too!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Eve


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Gotta love the King


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*You can hear a pin drop.*


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I really wish I needed a piss right now.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh King. Just admit you wanna fuck Eve up her chin.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I got home from work, turned on my TV, and immediately was greeted by Michael Cole at a podium saying "And I quote."

That's how you start a show right there.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

The first fifteen minutes of Raw have been comprised of Nickleback, a John Cena promo, commercials, more Nickleback, and now we have a divas match...

Fuck this shit, I'm switching to the home run derby. Not really, but yeah.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Alicia Fox is so fucking hot.


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Brb, getting a packet of cheese and onion teddy bears.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Not that I like Darren Young but I think it'll be awful if he doesn't come back after one Cena attack. When Cena was attacked multiple times and didn't miss a week.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Urgh, well this is depressing. The two least attractive divas in the WWE.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm late but Cena's lines tonight were teh suck.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

light Daniel Bryan chant


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Alicia Fox looks like she got hit in the face with a boat oar.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Small Daniel Bryan Chants WOO


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Gail! I was hoping Jillian would get with it being in her home town and all.....


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The Immortal CJ said:


> Alicia Fox is so fucking hot.


Yep. Yep. Yep. What it do.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Eve is so boring.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Hollywood Johnson said:


> Brb, getting a packet of cheese and onion teddy bears.


I'm with you on that.

At least this is out of the way early.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

I also wonder who has broken the wellness policy...its the first thing I thought when they said 90 days.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That was boring.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Kick to the back of the head? more like side of the boob.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Back of the head? That was more like back of the back, Cole.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Alicia wins cleanly?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

BOOOOOO your terrible Alicia.


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

R.I.P. Gail Kim's career. You went from epic matches with Awesome Kong to jobbing to Alicia Fox.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Dodgy wiring again.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I enjoy Alicia Fox's Alien Bellybutton.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Eh, meh match. Boo to Gail losing.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

we have another email


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

i wish they would do something with gail, shes way to talented to be booked the way she is


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> I also wonder who has broken the wellness policy...its the first thing I thought when they said 90 days.


Why? It's 30 days for the first offense. 60 days for the second offense. And the third, you're out on your ass.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Show would be so much better without the divas. Every match and segment they have is horrible, though now that I think about it they'd just replace it with more shitty comedy segments

The GM emails are getting pretty annoying lol. Hope they just reveal the person soon


----------



## tomahawk4life (Oct 22, 2009)

wot an awesome match...... not


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Like people actually remember what happened last week.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Obviously Eve has been letting the GM do dirty things to her chin.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Two divas matches at MITB? FUCK!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WHAT?!?!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Who cares, lol.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Lawler hitting on divas was creepy enough a decade ago.

Now it's just uncomfortable.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So both the Divas & Women's Championships will be defended at Money In The Bank? I'm cool with that!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

jcass10 said:


> Anyone else think Cena would make a pretty good football coach?


Bobby Boucher would've never beat the Cougars if John Cena coached him.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

TWO Divas matches on one PPV?


:cussin::cussin::cussin:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Lol, King just said you might wanna put your kids to bed early.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

MysticRVD said:


> The GM emails are getting pretty annoying lol. Hope they just reveal the person soon


I think a lot of that is Cole :lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Madison Rayne said:


> R.I.P. Gail Kim's career. You went from epic matches with Awesome Kong to jobbing to Alicia Fox.


yeah, i agree. that sucks. she should go to smackdown.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> I enjoy Alicia Fox's Alien Bellybutton.


:lmao

And her alien head.




"Might want to put your kids to bed early"

PWInsider: WWE Raw scored a 0.3 cable rating last night.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Doesn't that mean two Diva's matches on Sunday? Oh dear.


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

The next time a new email comes in, a fan should jump over and quickly read it. Now thats entertainment.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RatherDashing said:


> Bobby Boucher would've never beat the Cougars if John Cena coached him.


Come and git dis one, Cougahs!


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

WHAT! WHAT! WHAT! shut up!


IF YA SMELL WHAT THE GM IS COOOKIN'? 
Can you dig dat.....sucka?
Have a nice day?
I've got two words for ya.............

Which famous wuote will they go for toight to keep the fans guessing?!?!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *You can hear a pin drop.*


My bad. That was me.

Excuse me everyone. I have to e mail WW...I mean, my best friend.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh goody, we have pay per view fodder. Jesus Christ, the woman's scene cannot get any fucking worse. I would also like to say that if you're going to go with the typical "hot chick with no charisma" face routine, she should be hotter than Eve. Seriously. I would bet that half of this board has probably done better.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Next thing ya know, Lawler will try to kill Ronald McDonald and hit on the little children at the playground.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wasn't expecting 2 Divas matches at MITB tho, i'm a bit shocked lol!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Who the heck keeps saying 90 days = Wellness Policy. The highest is 60 before getting released.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I miss JR calling Lawler a Grandpa everytime Lawler gets excited for the divas... and that was a decade ago. Sheesh.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

250lbs of crap your pants..... I can't believe it.... he made me laugh.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Madison Rayne said:


> R.I.P. Gail Kim's career. You went from epic matches with Awesome Kong to jobbing to Alicia Fox.


Yeah and with Bishoff and Hogan giving their influential suggestions into creative it looks like TNA has killed any chances of her ever getting over there again either.

This was really sad to watch because she still has a lot to offer and they make her lose to Alicia Fox in a 2 minute Aliciabotchtastic bore fest.

LOL at Jerry Lawler saying you might have to put your kids to bed early for the main event. Is this what WWE has become.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> Doesn't that mean two Diva's matches on Sunday? Oh dear.


Most of the divas are improving. You should watch the Laycool vs Kelly/Tiffany match from Superstars last week it's the best divas match in a while.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> TWO Divas matches on one PPV?


Yeah, i thought that would only happen at NOC!


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Oh goody, we have pay per view fodder. Jesus Christ, the woman's scene cannot get any fucking worse. I would also like to say that if you're going to go with the typical "hot chick with no charisma" face routine, she should be hotter than Eve. Seriously. I would bet that half of this board has probably done better.


Could easily be Tiffany


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Twice as many piss breaks at MITB.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Bad start. Hopefully business picks up now.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Strict policies nowadays.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Hell yes, more from Tamina and Natalya.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ugh another 6 man tag match


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Two Divas matches?

Lol, all of the roster is competing in MITB matches.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

6 person mixed tag featuring the hart dynasty with NATALYA vs. The USOS and TAMINA


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow, how refreshing.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

There is the The Hart Dynasty..


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

What a pop for the Usos.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, now this? The six-person tag _again?_ Worst start to a Raw that I can ever remember.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Tyson looks like he is growing a unibrow.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Tamina is the most busted woman in the W.W.E. since Chyna.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

They need to give Natalya a title run.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> Most of the divas are improving. You should watch the Laycool vs Kelly/Tiffany match from Superstars last week it's the best divas match in a while.


you're right. that match wasn't half bad at all.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Tamina = next WWE funded boob job.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Does Tamina only have one ring attire lol anyways Natalya rocks!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice flip.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Did Justin Roberts just say "Jey and Jey" instead of "Jey and Jimmy"? Am I hearing things?

What a refreshing match..


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Keezers said:


> What a pop for the Usos.


It's right up there with the nWo debut.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

what the hell these tag teams are facing each other before there 2 on 2 match at mitb ...


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Tamina definitely needs some better ring attire


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Matches like this where the crowd could not possibly give less of a damn about the outcome should really signal to WWE that their immediate and long-term future is not looking so hot.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

"Satan's Prison"? That's the EC DVD right?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

How do you tell which Uso it is?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> 6 person mixed tag featuring the hart dynasty with NATALYA vs. The USOS and TAMINA


Apparently there will be another at SummerSlam.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Tamina looks like she'd be one helluva ruff fuck.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Raw better have something HUGE in store because this blows.


----------



## tomahawk4life (Oct 22, 2009)

natalya is so hot


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

sweet chin music by jay usoooo


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

TheRealThing said:


> "Satan's Prison"? That's the EC DVD right?


yeah it is


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that 6 person tag sucked


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Are they looking for the record for cramming the most matches into a Raw?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> How do you tell which Uso it is?


Thyey're tights are different lenghts for a start.....


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Served its purpose I suppose.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So why again do people mark for either of these teams?


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

JERRRR-IIIICHOOOOOO!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

KILL TATSU!!


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jericho / Barrett plantin the seeds ? UGHHH


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

And the "What?!" chants just won't die.

F*ck you Austin...


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

_You_ WHAT?!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Cena friend long time.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TNAwesomeness said:


> yeah it is


In the UK it's called Iron Will lol!


----------



## andy-500 (Jun 29, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> How do you tell which Uso it is?


Jey = Short tights
Jimmy = Long tights


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Now why do they gotta pick on the Asian??


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Shades of the legendary Fuanki from Tatsu.
And a vintage skull raping from Otunga.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

David Otunga is truly awful.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Two pretty poor matches so far


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Tarver looks like a straight up murderer.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Oh shit where is New Japan NWO when you need them.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I love that damn Tarver!!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Good match, ended too quick that it ruined it a bit.

Wow, and Nexus takes out a jobber.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yoshi Tatsu went to the William Shatner School of Acting in Tokyo.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Tarver is so awesome


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

I like that black dude with that mask thing on his face


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Tarver is mad scary like that

Burying Yoshi Tatsu like that....no...just no.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Those Nexus shirts are a little ostentatious, but I appreciate the simplicity compared to how cartoony most of their shirts look nowadays.

Oh look, the Asian guy is getting beat up because he likes John Cena. That should get him over. Good job, creative team!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I am now a mark for David Otunga.

Tastu down... now just kill off Bourne.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Yoshi got gang raped in the ass.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao at Otunga's knee lifts.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Michael Tarver looks like a rapist.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Michael Tarver just made me shat my pants.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ummm, Tarver's eyes there were pretty disturbing...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> So why again do people mark for either of these teams?


Natalya>>>>>>>>>Kidd, Smith, Uso's & Tamina!


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

oh look another wasted Raw superstar............Yoshi needs to go to smackdown soon and actually do somethig meaningful!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I would of beat his ass too knowing what he revealed..


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

Tarver has one hell of a presence, dude can go far.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

TNAwesomeness said:


> yeah it is


That's not very PG...


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

Nooooo not Yoshi! 

Tarver in major creep mode when Yoshi was on the ground.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Tarver is 100% BEAST MODE


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Soulaxe said:


> I like that black dude with that mask thing on his face


That would be Micheal Tarver.


----------



## andy-500 (Jun 29, 2010)

Tarver is shit.

Stop saying he is good. >.<


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

On another note, Im watching the USA feed of Raw, and LOL at your adverts. 

Its insane how different they are to English ones.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Tarver looking like a psychopath with the black bandana and the crazed glare from his eyes. I like him


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Tarver can go far? He wears a mask on his face.. That's all he does. If he didn't have a mask, he'd look like the rest of them.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Michael Tarver=badass


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

what i miss so far?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Yoshitatsu is going to help Cena win the match


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Soulaxe said:


> I like that black dude with that mask thing on his face


*You owe me a royalty check for stealing my line.



*


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Heath Slater is the type of person you don't allow within the vicinity of a Chuck E. Cheese based on his appearance alone.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Also, why was Victory Road not put up on VBookie? Damn, i was gonna bet all my credits on Angelina......


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Hayley Williams >>>> That girl


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Holy shit. Ted is stylin and profilin.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

it's the bland couple


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

DiBiase looking smart. Maryse looking hot.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

its maryse! and some guy!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

otunga looked like he froze in the middle of the segment...he sucks. wow...that was just lame


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The Miz is going to be pissed.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> Tarver can go far? He wears a mask on his face.. That's all he does. If he didn't have a mask, he'd look like the rest of them.


He's a good preformer and can work the mic
the awesome mask is just icing


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh it's Maryse and her lap dog.


----------



## maritimesbob (Sep 22, 2005)

Wish they would quit this e-mail bullshit gimmick.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> what i miss so far?


nothing much 2 extremely quick matches alicia vs gail kim and 6 man tag between the hart dynasty and the usos with tamina.

Uso's won
Alicia won.
Both were like 3-5 minutes


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

damn Maryse is hot..............why oh why have they put her with that generic idiot DiBiase..............zzzzzzzzzz..............


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Maryse is actually making me like DiBiase more just by her being there.

See, Vince. This is why managers/valets are important. Maybe you should consider using them.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Sideboob from Maryse.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Loving the dress, but Maryse seriously needs to get better hair extensions.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I would mark if Melina came back, i'm sure her return is soon though. I just can't wait, i've missed her loads!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Maryse > Ted Jr.

Nothing can get that dude over. Not the belt, not the suit, not Virgil, not IRS, not Maryse.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Natalya>>>>>>>>>Kidd, Smith, Uso's & Tamina!


In terms of who I want to fuck the most, yes.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

That entrance alone lasted longer than the last 2 matches.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

RatherDashing said:


> Heath Slater is the type of person you don't allow within the vicinity of a Chuck E. Cheese based on his appearance alone.


NO HEATH!! BAD TOUCH BAD TOUCH!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

God Maryse looks so hot tonight


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ok, a 3 minute intro is not needed for these two....yet...maybe never. maryse looks great though


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

That left tit is holding on for dear life in that dress.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

If Maryse keeps making people care about Dibiase then she should get a raise, a title shot or something.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

RKO696 I love you for having Brock vs. Gowen in your sig. Just watched that whole thing and lmao


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

fuck this..........DiBiase on the mic! Im going to sleep!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> its maryse! and some guy!


This.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Maryse reminds me of a classier Francine.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

GOD DAYUM MARYSE! Her level of hotness never ceases to amaze me...


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Laughed at the "Maryse I have Money" sign


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

When I win... MONEY IN BANK.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Her hair isn't even blonde anymore... It's white.  


I love the dress though.*


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

dibiase will shower, good to hear ted, good to hear


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ted is cutting a pretty good promo here.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

when i win money in bank the possibilities...just think i will shower you with gifts...and when i..i.i win


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Miz has got to be so epically pissed off about this.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

oh god please don't talk morrison


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Money at Bank?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Did John just get finished giving blood or something??


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Morrison is about to pick up a mic. Get out of there Ted before it's too late!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, Maryse actually looks good tonight. I know everyone loves her but she is nothing special in my opinion. Looking good tonight though. Raw is terrible so far, as usual.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Morrison on the mic coming up!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Please don't let Morrison on the Mic WWE, Melina needs to return


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

"Money at bank"? Hahahaha


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

finally john morrison cutting a promo


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Gifts for sex. Sounds like a plan.

Still. Miz is going to be pissed.

Now Morrison wants some Maryse pussy?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG! Is JoMo gonna talk?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Ted...and now Morrison

i came home and turned on RAW to find a woman's match and now this.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

incoming train wreck.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

morrison channeling his inner bret hart giving a kid his glasses


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

When's the last time Morrison and Dibiase had an actual segment?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I'd shower her with cum, personally.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

He's gonna give her a golden shower just like R. Kelly did to that girl.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

What she said.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

:lmao 

maryse is the best mic worker of the 3.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh no mic time for morrison.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

She's talking French again. Hooooooly...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

All I heard was poo.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Morrison trying to be Cena sucks.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I guess they need to give DiBiase a five minute long walk to the ring to cut time out of his inevitably boring promo.

It's pretty bad when Morrison is in the ring and he's the better mike worker.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Showering with Maryse would be great.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Jesus Christ Morrison.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

PG 'humour' is just the worst. So embarrassing.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What the hell kind of insults are these?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Great Christ Morrison is awful.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Those boo's are for Morrison. This sucks so bad.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Woah woah..

Morrison has been taking some mic lessons!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Dead crowd is dead.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Morrison cut a decent, but short, promo? Not too bad.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

i've worked out what could save this show.......................Maryse wardrobe malfunction............please God save this segment!!!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

If only Melina would return right now... if only...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh God...Morrison on the mic. Maryse is a better talker than him even when I have no idea what she's saying.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Choke him with the tie Ted!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

fpalm to Morrison Mic Time...


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Hopefully these two feud with each other and stay away from the world title.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Ted, Maryse & Morrison should never have a segment together again


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Cringe. Ah John, what happened to you?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh god....


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Her hair isn't even blonde anymore... It's white.  *


I believe it's platinum blonde lol


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I bet Morrison and Melina have the greatest sex together.

They cum just from looking at each other.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hippopotamus breath? Ooooooh, he told him alright! Why don't they just use lint licking cootie queen? It'd be better than that crap.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> Woah woah..
> 
> Morrison has been taking some mic lessons!


Who from? Stephen Hawking?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

What's with all the smelly insults lately?

Smelly Kelly and now this.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

DiBiase and Morrison - despite the shitty pg-humour ridden promo - will be a great match I think.


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

how long did it take to get that suit prepared and he just throws the jacket on the floor like that? no respect

morrison


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

lol I thought it was kinda funny


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

anyone else waiting for the tie to be used?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Morrison makes Cena look like The Rock on the mic.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Wouldn't be surprised if Morrison ripped his jeans there.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Klebold said:


> I'd shower her with cum, personally.


Yeah, I was gonna go with cum as well. I didn't want to be the first to say it.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

That segment was just pure horse shit aside from my baby Maryse...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Please get the FCC to bleep out every word Morrison says so I don't have to hear hjim...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that might be the best segment all night. lmao at king "was that an accurate translation of what maryse said?" uh, no you retard.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Anybody here marks for shitty PG humor?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Shivaki said:


> If only Melina would return right now... if only...


Hopefully Melina does a run in at MITB and mauls Maryse!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

'Money In Bank' = Vintage Botch from Ted


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

The narrator of the MITB commercial just gave us a clear, detailed description of what spots and bumps are...


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

God, King is getting even worse week after week :fpalm


----------



## andy-500 (Jun 29, 2010)

If that segment had lasted 5 more minutes then Maryse's right boob would have been out that dress dammit!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> What's with all the smelly insults lately?
> 
> Smelly Kelly and now this.


PG. 8*D


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Does it annoy anyone else that Ted is still using the Legacy theme when it doesn't match his character at all?

Personally I'd like to hear a remix of Ted Sr.'s theme performed by Ted Jr.

It would be epic for its sucktitude.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> I believe it's platinum blonde lol


*There's nothing platinum about white. 


And how do you make bad hair extensions look worse? You make them even longer.... *sigh**


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

andy-500 said:


> If that segment had lasted 5 more minutes then Maryse's right boob would have been out that dress dammit!



You know you can see her boobs on the internet, right? Are you 15?


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

lol Raw is shit.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Y2Raven said:


> Anybody here marks for shitty PG humor?


Yes. I'm also a mark for having my balls trampled on by barefooted hoboes and being spat on by contestants of 'Who Can Eat The Most Faecal Matter 2010'.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

did cole just call that a flash kick ? so morrison is now guile fpalm


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> lol Raw is shit.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Y2Raven said:


> Anybody here marks for shitty PG humor?


*The kids eat it up I reckon*


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

The Lie to Me advert is better than the last 47 minutes of Raw.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

On a related note, I am googling photos of Maryse. 

And they are not PG.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

They are really pushing the Divas Championship, MITB will be third consecutive defense.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why can't they do more jokes like that one dude did talking about uteruses.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT?!?!?!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LMFAO


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

DOINK THE CLOWN?


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

haha this is awesome.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

w....................t....................f...............


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol wtf


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Serpent01 said:


> Morrison makes Cena look like The Rock on the mic.


Cena has awful, AWFUL material, but he's one of the best mic workers in the world, so I don't see where this is coming from.

John Morrison on the other hand is just fucking trash, good or bad material. He's a lost cause, no matter what you give him to work with he'll never succeed. Some people just don't have it.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Marking.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh my god...

A parody of the Brady Bunch...

Can Raw getting any more cartoonish?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Marking for Regal and Doink.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok, Im done watching WWE now. This is too much.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

DOINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

What am I watching?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

What in the fuck I thought this was a commerical til i looked up and heard th elyrics.


Doink sighting.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh sweet Jesus no.......


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

RAW has officially went downhill. This sounds like some Barney shit


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Doink the clown


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

WTF is this?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*OH dear lord...*


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

WTF @ this Braddy Bunch parody


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

WTFFF lmao am expecting barnie next fpalm


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Santino's Bunch


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Doink! I'm marking.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

WHAT AM I EVEN WATCHING ANYMORE!?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao wtf is this?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. That was a new low.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh what fresh fucking hell is this.........


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lol wow.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

What is this shit?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I wish Regal wasn't a joke now. He's incredible.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

...no longer marking.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Cynic said:


> On a related note, I am googling photos of Maryse.
> 
> And they are not PG.


Following that advice...

Getting ready to let the pigeons loose!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Santino > everything on Raw so far.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Ugh...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

lmao at the laugh track


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Please excuse me while I type in bold all caps:

*FUCK YOU WWE FOR PUTTING WILLIAM REGAL IN THIS STUPID STUPID SHIT. FUCK YOU. FUCK YOU. FUCK YOU IN THE ASS.*


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

lol how can one program get so bad over 10 years?


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

I thought that was funny until my boy Zack Ryder was thrown in there.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I am not sure if this is so bad it is brilliant or just plain bad.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

i don't think i have enough whiskey to watch this shit lol


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh god a brady bunch segment


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder if she still wants Greg Brady's..... stroodle *


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I can't fucking believe this is actually happening.

Thank you, Regal.


----------



## MadCabbit (Jun 1, 2010)

... a laugh track? Seriously?

Tell 'em, Regal.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

One word: fpalm


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

pjpst6 said:


> You know you can see her boobs on the internet, right? Are you 15?


Yeah, Playboy just released more pics of a shoot Maryse did before joining WWE.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

She should rewatch Regal's Rap


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

The8BitBoy does it better.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

What are they doing to William motherfuckin' Regal?!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

this is bad


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Regal got burned by Florence...

Can Raw get any lower?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Not funny? Regal bust a flow.. YES BOY.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> lol how can one program get so bad over 10 years?


Ask The Simpsons.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

WTF is this?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LMAO @ the Brady Bunch opening parody.

This following segment however....:no:


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Who's playing Doink? One of the Dudebusters?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Santino gonna get some flabby pussy at ten o'clock.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

God, it's a shame what they're doing to arguably the best mic worker (next to Jericho) and the only classic grappler left in the business.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

RAW is officially PATHETIC


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Brady Bunch lady reminds me of Nina Heartley.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I picked a terrible time to quit drinking and smoking pot.

What the fuck was that I don't even.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I hope all the creative team members drown in a pool of Big Show's shit after that fucking segment.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Since Maria left, Santino has sunk to new lows.

On second though, she was kind of hot for her age.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Santino has the right idea. I'd smash that. 8*D


TNA must be pleased as hell at how Raw's gone so far.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

LMAO. hahaha, the segment was dumb, but that might be one of the funnier things wwe has done in a while. lol. i can't wait to see doink though.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

CORNY. Do little kids even like this stuff?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was.......yeah. Don't know if I would ever want to meet anyone who found that funny.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Ask The Simpsons.


I blame Futurama for distracting Matt Groening. But I love Futurama, so I'm conflicted.

This show is just...gah.

Back to photos of Maryse...


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

What a bunch of miserable ....s you are. That was pretty funny.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Edge vid....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

ok enough is enough, what sponser is paying wwe so much money to have to be the low end of pg, i don't mind pg, but theres a difference from doing something like say barney, and something like say gi joe which has guns, and every so often someone actually dies! cause i really want to start a boycott of the sponsers that want a low end pg


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

The sad thing is that I'm hooked to WWE and will always watch, no matter what. Throughout shit like this I will watch without fail. It does reaffirm that TNA is my favourite brand to watch though.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow, that seems so long ago.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Arguably the worst segment they've done in years.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Doink the Clown will be the 8th competitor for the MITB match.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I always think of Florence Henderson on SNL in the Lady's Man skit extolling the virtues of a bottle of Wesson and ingenious purchases in the produce and house supplies section.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

what is wrong with you people that was hilarious oh well this is the IWC.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Well that was an ordeal..


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> CORNY. Do little kids even like this stuff?


How many kids even know what the hell "The Brady Bunch" is? I'm 22 and that show was ancient when I was a kid.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kane holds the record for being in the most Royal Rumbles and not winning. Same goes with Money in The Bank Ladder Matches.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

that's it. I'm done with the WWE. Now I will focus exclusively on TNA., the true "A" wrestling promotion of the world!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Joey Styles!!


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is worth staying up for.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

That mini Lita cameo in the Edge vid almost made up for that mindfuck of a previous segment.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I thought it was funny.
'GILLIGAN?'
and Goldust looking especially freaky in the opening spoof.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

ok wtf how much weight has edge lost? his arms look like twigs


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

The Regal scold was the best part of that brady bunch parody.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I just don't understand...would they do torture us like that?!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This is taking place about 15 minutes from where I live when I'm in Lexington and I can't even be bothered to go to the show... that's how bad Raw has gotten.*


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Im gonna bed, this is too awful.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Arguably the worst segment they've done in years.


At least it had me crack a smile. Not like midget court.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cynic said:


> I blame Futurama for distracting Matt Groening. But I love Futurama, so I'm conflicted.
> 
> This show is just...gah.
> 
> Back to photos of Maryse...


I think Futurama is better than even prime Simpsons, which is from about season 5-8, so I can't blame him.

Still, very sharp decline.

Raw does suck though, I'll agree. Thank God I'm loading a Sopranos episode on the computer.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope the added MITB partcipant is Big Zeke Jackson for some reason.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Back to photos of Maryse...


I wonder what kind of photos they are lol joking!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Doink the Clown will be the 8th competitor for the MITB match.







Ahh, Matt Bourne did a great job with that character.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> that's it. I'm done with the WWE. Now I will focus exclusively on TNA., the true "A" wrestling promotion of the world!


At this point I pretty much only watch Raw so I can appreciate when TNA gives me an actual wrestling show.

But I must really be a masochist, because this is just awful, even by WWE's standards. 

I am really, really pissed they used Regal like that. That man is one of the 10 best wrestlers alive.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

I need to brush my teeth to get the bad taste of Raw out of my mouth tonight. Advanced Listerine should do justice...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

edge is the most out of shape skinny looking guy i ever seen. Guy looks anorexic yet he has a gut?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

hopefully orton can drag a good match outta edge here even if it's unlikely.

this is heading towards a tna level show atm.


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

Lita sighting in Edge's highlight clip. I miss her attire that showed off major cleavage.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> that's it. I'm done with the WWE. Now I will focus exclusively on TNA.,* the true "A" wrestling *promotion of the world!


Assholes?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm hoping for an epic Doink The Clown heel turn here, perhaps he's the secret Raw GM and possible Nexus leader.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> that's it. I'm done with the WWE. Now I will focus exclusively on TNA., the true "A" wrestling promotion of the world!


Yay?

I don't know if you've been told, but for every one Golden Egg that TNA craps out of their ass, a ton of shit follows later.


----------



## PushShelton (Dec 17, 2009)

Cynic said:


> I blame Futurama for distracting Matt Groening. But I love Futurama, so I'm conflicted.
> 
> This show is just...gah.
> 
> Back to photos of Maryse...


Still better than Family Guy


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

You know...

I'd rather watch a Russo masterpiece in 2000 than this pile of Big Show's shit...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

PhilThePain said:


> that's it. I'm done with the WWE. Now I will focus exclusively on ROH, the true "A" wrestling promotion of the world!


Fixed.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I might go to bed like, i almost never watch the main event.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> that's it. I'm done with the WWE. Now I will focus exclusively on TNA., the true "A" wrestling promotion of the world!


BYE 8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Got to laugh at people 'going to bed' and 'never watching again' cos of one comedy segment. Bunch of miserable retards.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

PushShelton said:


> Still better than Family Guy


Oh please.

SouthPark > American Dad > Family Guy > Simpsons > Cleveland Show


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Episodic!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

7vs7 Season 1 vs. Season 2?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Madison Rayne said:


> Lita sighting in Edge's highlight clip. I miss her attire that showed off major cleavage.


Trish says ohai.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PushShelton said:


> Still better than Family Guy


Swing and a miss.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Edge.....*splooge*


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Seeing Edge is a relief.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

PushShelton said:


> Still better than Family Guy


Family Guy is a special type of brain rot


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao:lmao at people saying they are done with WWE and yet they'll be back next week, yeah this episode sucks but alot of you people are just overreacting with your comments.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Good Pop for Orton


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Edge is stale the crowd don't even react to him anymore


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Young Randall Keith...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Edge Vs. Orton, somehow i don't think this will end cleanly.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Oh please.
> 
> SouthPark > American Dad > Family Guy > Simpsons > Cleveland Show


Like The Simpsons, Family Guy has been on a downhill spiral for a long time.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Oh please.
> 
> SouthPark > American Dad > Family Guy > Simpsons > Cleveland Show


This almost makes me madder than the last segment. :lmao

C'mon, seriously? Simpsons is garbage now, yes. But seasons 1-9 of that show is comedic gold, particularly the early years of Conan O'Brien produced episodes.

All of Seth McFarlane's work is total shit, save for the first season of Family Guy, in which the episodes had actual plots.

*back on topic*

Hey, look, guys who don't suck! Super.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

A first hour that lacking is bound to provoke some trash talking from TNA fans, particularly after a pay per view.

But the last two months of RAW has produced some truly dismal shit, but TNA is watchable to entertaining every now and again.

Oooh, its time to mark for Orton, just about the only reason to watch this episode.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

The first hour of Raw gets a half of a star. That's it, and only for the shitty Brady Bunch parody. Yes. Flo Henderson had the best segment on Raw thus far.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Edge.....*splooge*


*:lmao


I mark for your "splooge"*


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Again, no wristbands


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Klebold said:


> Seeing Edge is a relief.


Geez, this Raw must be even worse than I thought.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

To make up for that segment I demand a Jericho, Regal and Kurt Angle triple threat submission match.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

This episode of Raw has done more for TNA in terms of marketing than they could ever have done themselves.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> Edge Vs. Orton, somehow i don't think this will end cleanly.


Don't we usually see main eventers in main events on flagship shows end with anticlimactic finishes, (with the exception of a tag match) on Raw?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

WWE Superstars (Night 1)
- The Bellas def. Jillian Hall & Maryse
- Chris Jericho def. Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Dobba said:


> To make up for that segment I demand a Jericho, Regal and Kurt Angle triple threat submission match.


The only thing that could save this show is if Chris Benoit shows up pulling a Bowflex.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Whats up with people trying to feed their ego with comments made in this thread?

I'll agree though, RAW hasn't been all that great in recent weeks. Infact, if I didn't have a little curiousity in the Nexus thing, I may not be watching right now.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

so......i take it that im not missing a damn thing?????


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

SJFC said:


> Edge is stale the crowd don't even react to him anymore


He's basically hardly changed his character ever. Stale moveset, stale attire, average on the mic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Klebold said:


> This episode of Raw has done more for TNA in terms of marketing than they could ever have done themselves.


That's if anyone knew about it. :hmm:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How much baby oil does Orton use? I swear it makes him look like a gay stripper.*


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Trish says ohai.


At least Lita's boobs shook when she walked around and stuff. Loved that. Trish's were all pushed up and stiff.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> While @ gym got messages my voice was removed from Raw show open. If it matters, that's news 2 me. Been nice 2 have been informed. Oh, well


http://twitter.com/JRsBBQ/status/18400773088

To be honest, I didn't even notice the change.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

J.R is pissed.


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

Man, the Waahmbulance will be working overtime cleaning up this thread tonight.

Do any of you actually like wrestling? or do you just like to complain? I honestly wonder.
I am disappointed about the lack of Sheamus mind...


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Dobba said:


> To make up for that segment I demand a Jericho, Regal and Kurt Angle triple threat submission match.


oh man i dont think an hr is long enough to contain that


----------



## PushShelton (Dec 17, 2009)

Keezers said:


> WWE Superstars (Night 1)
> - The Bellas def. Jillian Hall & Maryse
> - Chris Jericho def. Yoshi Tatsu


No spoilers man.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I feel sorry for JR...this man never gets the respect he deserves from WWE. Look at this tweet he just posted...



> @JRsBBQ While @ gym got messages my voice was removed from Raw show open. If it matters, that's news 2 me. Been nice 2 have been informed. Oh, well


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Oh please.
> 
> SouthPark > American Dad > Family Guy > Simpsons > Cleveland Show


family guy is in the discussion for worst tv show of alltime.

when you have like 2 good episodes in 8 seasons of programming you know your show is terrible.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Klebold said:


> This episode of Raw has done more for TNA in terms of marketing than they could ever have done themselves.


I see some people are still holding on to the "war".


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Wait, J.R. was at the gym? :lmao


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *How much baby oil does Orton use? I swear it makes him look like a gay stripper.*


You know you like it! 

This match should be great.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Mikey2690 said:


> Got to laugh at people 'going to bed' and 'never watching again' cos of one comedy segment. Bunch of miserable retards.


Can i just say that i am actually pretty tired and i have never been one of those 'i'm never watching again' guys. It probably wasn't aimed at me but i'm just sayin'...


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *How much baby oil does Orton use? I swear it makes him look like a gay stripper.*


Damn, now you just summond Big Dick Johnson


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Wait, J.R. was at the gym? :lmao


The gym = KFC


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

PushShelton said:


> No spoilers man.


It's superstars, and both are pretty obvious.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Keep the TNA masturbation out of the thread please*


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

TNAwesomeness said:


> The gym = KFC


Don't know about that. He looked pretty good at the UFC fight the other night. Really looks liked he has slimmed down some.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Orton put on a lil extra oil tonight lol


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Edge looks like a heroin addict more and more every week.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i do have to say, those colors for the MITB logos are so goddamn ugly


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Mikey2690 said:


> Got to laugh at people 'going to bed' and 'never watching again' cos of one comedy segment. Bunch of miserable retards.


It's 3am in the morning, it's gunna be light in 30 minutes and i am forcing myself to stay up to watch this dross because i have a little bit of faith that something decent may happen at the end. You're the one who sounds miserable after that post btw.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Soulaxe said:


> Damn, now you just summond Big Dick Johnson


Randy Orton + "Big" Dick Johnson = FUCKIN' EPIC TAG TEAM!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Orton's gestures are hilarious before he does something


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Orton really does look gay doesn't he? This match looks poor tbh.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I see some people are still holding on to the "war".


Funny guy.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Soulaxe said:


> Don't know about that. He looked pretty good at the UFC fight the other night. Really looks liked he has slimmed down some.


I call gastric bypass lol!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Shit. Maryse photos just gave me a ton of spam.

Fuck you, WWE. This is what happens when your show doesn't hold my attention.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

i think this match is going pretty good... enjoying it a lot so far


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

These guys just cannot put on an exciting match with each other.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That slim jim commercial can actually be a good video for a sex ed class.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hollywood Johnson said:


> It's 3am in the morning, it's gunna be light in 30 minutes and i am forcing myself to stay up to watch this dross because i have a little bit of faith that something decent may happen at the end. You're the one who sounds miserable after that post btw.


Go to bed then and record or watch it later on in the week? Nobody is forcing you to stay up and watch it, apart from yourself. Dont like it - don't watch = result.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Shit. Maryse photos just gave me a ton of spam.
> 
> Fuck you, WWE. This is what happens when your show doesn't hold my attention.


Fuck. WWE has really sunken us to new lows, eh?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Klebold said:


> Funny guy.


great response


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

if only Orton switched up the trunks design, slapped on some wrist tape (lol)
lose the baby oil and be a tad less hammy as the viper character,


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Billy Kidman said:


> http://twitter.com/JRsBBQ/status/18400773088
> 
> To be honest, I didn't even notice the change.


I noticed immediately. Even worse, he was replaced by Michael Cole. smh.


----------



## Animalxerman (Feb 11, 2008)

Klebold said:


> Funny guy.


How exactly is it a war? Impact is on Thursdays, RAW is on Mondays..


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Hammertron said:


> if Orton switched up the trunks design, slap on some wrist tape (lol)
> lose the baby oil and be a tad less hammy as the viper character,


So just change just about everything about him now?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Madison Rayne said:


> At least Lita's boobs shook when she walked around and stuff. Loved that. Trish's were all pushed up and stiff.


Yeah but the cleavage factor was 10 to 1 compared to Lita.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

$635 cheapest WM package. Okay..


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Edge should just retire after putting over his more talented "bff" the guy screams piss break more than Seth Green.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Edge is so boring these day. At this point, they should have kept him as a face. At least he would be different.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Man, what has happened to Edge? I hope he hasn't taken the "Jeff Hardy" routine...


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I still can't believe Edge has gone ten years with that horrible spear as a legit finish. It's completely non-threatening.

It's too bad that inverted sharpshooter finish he tried years ago - the Edgecation, I think he called it? - never took off.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sometimes i find myself asking, why is Edge a main eventer?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

orton has become unhinged


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Vintage Gangrel.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

axl626 said:


> So just change just about everything about him now?


no, not at all, just refresh the look a bit, im an ortan fan dont get me wrong.
jut a bit less wonky with his mannerisms and freshin up the look if possible,


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Counter the spear with the punt


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

edge put on a great match with jericho at mania.. and then in the PPV after that. it's not him.

orton is awful.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Im seeing a pattern develop here:
Lita breaks up with Matt= Matt gets fat and loses it
Lita breaks up with Edge= looks like a heroin addict
Lita breaks up with CM Punk= becomes a Charles Manson like character.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn I hate how Randy gets "pumped" up for the RKO.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Animalxerman said:


> How exactly is it a war? Impact is on Thursdays, RAW is on Mondays..


Never said it was...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jericho!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Damn Randy falling for his old tricks.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Jericho helping Edge get a win? Hmm..


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

THAT "move" won the match?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Jericho.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Dang I haven't seen Edge win with the Edge O'Matic in a long ass time...


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn, beat with the Edge-O-Matic


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

damn, Orton is an awesome seller


Holy Shit, mid-air RKO!!!!!


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

RKO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

That was sick.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

that was awesome


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Jericho sold that RKO like a beast.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

holy, fucking...........SHIT, WHAT A FINISH! OMG IM MARKING


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Holy crap what a reversal!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, @ Cole marking out


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Holy shit! That RKO was amazin'!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao So much for Bourne.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

That was an epic counter!!

Edit: yeah that camera angle was crappy.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

What the fuck kind of camera angle was that? Ruined the moment.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

that was awesome


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Shooting Star RKO !!!! WTF !!??!?!?*


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I didn't quite catch that counter, looked pretty damn cool.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

That was so obvious.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Whoa, that was pretty sick.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Holy! That was actually brilliant.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

damn.. what an rko


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Orton has been looking VERY strong throughout this ENTIRE MITB build up. Yeah he was pinned off a distract but shook it off and demolished all


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

SHIT!!!!!!!!! DAMN WHAT A RKO!!!!!!!!! POOR EVAN!!! THAT SHIT WAS SICK!!!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for that terrible camera angle, Camera Guy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*damn camera angle!*


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*SICK* RKO.

That was a really good finish, both to the match and segment. 

Orton's a badass. By far the best thing about Raw.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

wow that was amazing


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

HOLY SHIT WHAAT A MATCH AND ENDING NICE CROWD OH MAN


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Holy shit! A Shooting Star Press into an RKO!!! BEST COUNTER EVER!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG that was amazing


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Orton has been left standing two weeks running so that leads me to believe he won't win MITB


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

holy f*ck awesome!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

That counter was sick as fuck


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*OH MY GOD, HE KILLED EVAN!!!!*


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that airbourne into an rko was fuckin awesome


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

The replay saved it.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

NICE!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Like there was any chance in hell Bourne was going to hit that. Was pretty obvious with the positioning but still cool.


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

that was so fucking cool.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That looked horrible.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Holy SHIT! That was amazing!


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

WWE has the worst fucking camera angles, EVER.


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

that was funny


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So who's everyone's predictions for MITB now?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Soulaxe said:


> damn, Orton is an awesome seller
> 
> 
> Holy Shit, mid-air RKO!!!!!


Not just a mid-air RKO, he freaking countered a SSP into an RKO and it was awesome as fuck!


----------



## dirtyrockcrawler (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank goodness for replay w/ a better camera angle.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Andy Awesome said:


> *Shooting Star RKO !!!! WTF !!??!?!?*


I believe it's called the Shooting StaRKO.


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

Holy crap... that RKO out of the Shooting Star Press was SICK! Randy Orton is the best thing going in WWE right now.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

It's annoying how they speed it up at the end.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

R.I.P Bourne..


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I missed it at first. they should fire that camera man.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

damn camera


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

That was a sick RKO. Orton is one of a few reasons to watch Raw.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow major props to orton, he could have easily missed that rko,it was so accurate and prise, and that's why he is the viper cuz he can strike at any time insantly, WOW just WOW


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, that has to be one of the BEST RKO's EVER.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Redeemed from that Henderson segment? Maybe! Holy crap what an RKO


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Wonder if Vince would pull the trigger and give MITB to Bourne?


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Insane RKO, that was fucking amazing


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Holy Fuck I love that last angle


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice post RKO epileptic seizure, Randy.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

That might have been the single best spot on Raw since HBK's epic superkick on Shelton years ago.


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

Klebold said:


> What the fuck kind of camera angle was that? Ruined the moment.


I'm guessing because trying an rko on someone doing their flip off the top rope is rather hard to do, so if it was majorly fucked up then the camera can hide it a bit?


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Like there was any chance in hell Bourne was going to hit that. Was pretty obvious with the positioning but still cool.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

those replays were needed, superb!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

YUP YUP YUP!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

So Randy is bleeding a tad? Quick..go to commercial break!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Shrek!!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Must.Look.Forward


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That bald guy reminds me of Kurt Angle for some reason.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

SKIP ~ !


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

skip needs to wear some spiked armour or something, idk just seems he would look more bad ass


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Can you imagine them trying that with Billy Kidman? I love him but his shooting star was so messy that would have definitely ended in one or both men somehow getting concussions.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Damn, epic elbow by Morrison.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cynic said:


> That might have been the single best spot on Raw since HBK's epic superkick on Shelton years ago.


This...


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I could watch that all night! Thank you WWE for booking Orton as a bad ass!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I love Skip's mannerisms, he always sniffs or clenches his teeth like a nervous twitch.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh god, more from Morrison.

And apparently Sheffield is part snake.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris22 said:


> Sometimes i find myself asking, why is Edge a main eventer?


Tell me about it. He used to be one of the best talents in the WWE. Now he's a sad shell of his old self. It's damn sad. He hasn't been worth watching since the opportunist gimmick got old on his 3'rd or 4'th title reign.

That said, I have to ask myself why most main eventers are main eventers. Other than Cena (I wouldn't consider Jericho or Punk main eventers at the moment) they're pretty much all hollow in terms of talent, and they even bring him down with some of the worst material on planet Earth.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> So who's everyone's predictions for MITB now?


I actually don't know, they seem to be focusing on Edge, Randy & Jericho although i don't want them to win as they've already been World Champions.
JoMo getting beat makes me sad!!!!


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

You know, Cole needs to show more emotion like he did with that SSP counter...


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Tarver sounds like he's in a gangbang porno with his grunting.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

NEXUS NEXUS, take him out, take him out of the MITB, PLEASE!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

lol at Tarvers random groaning noises


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

As a group, NEXUS gets pretty good heel heat.

Each one however if in the ring alone, you could bet one could hear crickets chirping loudly.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I love Nexus for attacking Morrison. 8*D


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So Morrison pissed himself, is that what I just saw?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I kind of marked out at Nexus injuring Morrison.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks, other than Barrett and Gabriel the rest of NXT is talentless?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

poor guy got mest up, haha.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Damn, epic elbow by Morrison.


This too...


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Quick Morrison a hippo breathe insult! Get the upper hand with wit!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Serpent01 said:


> I missed it at first. they should fire that camera man.


*It's not the camera man's fault. It's the producers fault for having the wrong camera up. The camera men have no control over what camera is being shown.*


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

I just noticed Otunga doesn't have spray paint hair anymore. I guess it's better than that.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wait, did otunga botch holding that crate too????


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

These NEXUS segments need to stop ending like a gangrape is about to begin.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

honestly that whole ending was great, as soon as orton jumped over edges
spear, it was like, the best thing ive seen on raw in many years...


----------



## nawleans_manbeast (Mar 30, 2004)

Am I the only one sick of the nexus angle already? Its all one sided they never get any backlash against them which makes it boring.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Tell me about it. He used to be one of the best talents in the WWE. Now he's a sad shell of his old self. It's damn sad. He hasn't been worth watching since the opportunist gimmick got old on his 3'rd or 4'th title reign.
> 
> That said, I have to ask myself why most main eventers are main eventers. Other than Cena (I wouldn't consider Jericho or Punk main eventers at the moment) they're pretty much all hollow in terms of talent, and they even bring him down with some of the worst material on planet Earth.


I agree about Jericho & Punk.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

That. Was. Sick.


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Tarver's grunting sounds like its from a gangbang porno.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Hopefully this writes him off the MITB (doubtful)

I'm enjoying NXT beating up these random nobodies backstage. These guys look like a serious gang back there.

Also it's nice not having Darren Young there. Let's get rid of Otunga and then we have ourselves an okay group (Barret/Tarver light years ahead obv)


----------



## Apostle Lukes (Jun 11, 2010)

Dang. That's the best elbow I've seen in a while.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

No one saw that wet piss circle around Morrison's junk? How did that go unnoticed?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Immortal CJ said:


> Am I the only one who thinks, other than Barrett and Gabriel the rest of NXT is talentless?


I'd say other than Barrett and Tarver, but yeah. Pretty much everyone knows most of them are useless.

And by the rest of NXT, I hope you meant Nexus because you certainly couldn't be talking about Riley.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> So who's everyone's predictions for MITB now?


i still say Morrison might win


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

nawleans_manbeast said:


> Am I the only one sick of the nexus angle already? Its all one sided they never get any backlash against them which makes it boring.


How is this boring? The point is to make you hate them so when they end up getting their comeuppance it's all the sweeter. Would you be enjoying it if Cena was burying them every week?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!!!! This is kind of late, but I got up to get a late snack and came back to see the replay of that SICK SSP into the RKO.Fucking epic.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I want to enjoy Nexus, but whenever I see something like what just happened, I can't help but think how much more badass it would be if Danielson were there.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone made GIF of that sick RKO from Orton as yet?


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

ToddTheBod said:


> No one saw that wet piss circle around Morrison's junk? How did that go unnoticed?


Probably sweat.


----------



## The_Legacy (Jan 11, 2009)

Morrison pissed his pants. If you have DVR, slow it down and you can see a huge wet spot on the crotch of his jeans


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Like there was any chance in hell Bourne was going to hit that. Was pretty obvious with the positioning but still cool.


Debbie fucking downer. Wow.


----------



## HTial12 (Jun 23, 2007)

nawleans_manbeast said:


> Am I the only one sick of the nexus angle already? Its all one sided they never get any backlash against them which makes it boring.


What do you call what happened to Darren Young last week?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Elimination Chamber DVD? Awesome.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The 2nd Half is COMPLETELY DETACHED from the first half. It's like watching two different shows.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Satan's Prison?? That's not very PG.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

You keep talking shit to Cena, and he'll compare you to a condiment and use some really harsh language on you.

Butt or even poopy. Are you man enough?


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

nawleans_manbeast said:


> Am I the only one sick of the nexus angle already? Its all one sided they never get any backlash against them which makes it boring.


I know right, angles with a big payoff suck so much! This'd be so much better if John Cena had beat Nexus to a pulp the next RAW after the attack.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Hahaha here we go! My boy!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope Miz does something impressive but since it is The Miz I highly doubt it.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

23 minutes late with the 'cables hottest show' reference, Cole.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Satan's Prison?? That's not very PG.


It had a TV-14 rating on the box.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

i want that dvd


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

So choking someone with a tie gets you fired but having a DVD called "Satan's Prison" is ok? wtf?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

The_Legacy said:


> Morrison pissed his pants. If you have DVR, slow it down and you can see a huge wet spot on the crotch of his jeans


LOL!!!!!


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Miz should win MITB IMO.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Miz's promos are getting really repetitive. 

He always starts off with that same monotone voice and then suddenly starts yelling.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Shit music for this Miz promo. Feels like Hawaiian or something.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Why do I have a feeling that RKO made DDP cry


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Still laughing at John Morrison pissing himself.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Miz promo, he says talk is cheap? He does more talking than all the other guys in the MITB match!


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

yes, we get it miz, you suck.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

SOMEONE NOTICED MORRISON'S PISS CIRCLE. YES! I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Another replay? Wtf, that happened just last week it's not like we have fucking alzheimer's.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

God everyone is boring me now... Punk, Miz, Edge, Orton.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Is R Truth legitimately injured?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> SOMEONE NOTICED MORRISON'S PISS CIRCLE. YES! I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE.


ok this is like the 4th time you mentioned this, its getting into lawler hitting on eve disturbing territory


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Boss P said:


> Why do I have a feeling that RKO made DDP cry


Think I read a report that DDP told Randy to use the Diamond Cutter


----------



## ChrisisAwesome (Jan 7, 2010)

Cynic said:


> I want to enjoy Nexus, but whenever I see something like what just happened, I can't help but think how much more badass it would be if Danielson were there.


Was just thinking the same thing


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Miz isn't extremely over like some people think.


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

i wonder who the emails from...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Why does Cole ride Miz's dick on NXT but on RAW he doesn't care about him?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Let the Miz talk, thats the only thing is good at.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

MARK HENRY


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

I LIKE TURTLES


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

mark henry


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

WWE needs brash and arrogant heels, not generic cold, conceited ones. 

They ruined Swagger and they doing it to Miz kinda.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> SOMEONE NOTICED MORRISON'S PISS CIRCLE. YES! I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE.


Melina has the power to do that to people.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Roddy Piper reference


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Is R Truth legitimately injured?


yeah he has a legit groin injury.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

FFS Mark Henry in the MITB - please for the love of god no.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

damn you kool aid we want ryder


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Mark Henry ? 

REALLY ?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

The crowd hates the GM and they don't even know who he is.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

you have GOT to be kidding me


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh yea! Kool-aid


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Mikey2690 said:


> Still laughing at John Morrison pissing himself.


Oh no he didn't! please no...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mark Henry? Guess they need someone to hold the ladder for spots.


----------



## MadCabbit (Jun 1, 2010)

Piper swerve.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hhhngh.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh gawd, I can just imagine Mark falling off a ladder.... :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Henry in MITB? Reinforce the ladders.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i cant even stand to look at mark henry, is that wrong? lol


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

:lmao

Henry? I thought Barrett was gonna get that spot.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Here comes.............

"THE WORLDS STRONGEST JOBBER"


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh, a Roddy Piper reference. Certainly he must be the G.M. :-/


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh great, Piper reference.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

So what Pier is the GM now.

This just gets better every week


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Great (not really) now it's Roddy Piper! Which catchphrase will be used next week?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

god damn this raw sucks


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

Mark Henry...oh man everyone's hyped now.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

well done mark henry


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Cameraman PLEASE stay above the waist.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Piper would actually be a good GM IMO.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Urgh, Mark Henry.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Ugggggggggh.

So much for Barrett in MITB.

God damn it.

Sexual Chocolate can't even walk up his damn stairs, much less climb a ladder.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Weird how I though for a second it would be Danielson. How is Mark Henry someone the Miz has had history with before?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mikey2690 said:


> Still laughing at John Morrison pissing himself.


We don't urinate ourselves in the Palace of Wisdom.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

I was gonna go with a stream, but fuck it. Getting to see Mark Henry climb a ladder is worth the $40.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe the worst possible replacement. Hopefully Miz will take him out too.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh God, really?


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Out of all the legends, they pick piper :/


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh, Mark Henry.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

This match is typical, Miz will get squashed the whole match and then he hits a dropkick to the knee followed by SCF and the match is over.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> Melina has the power to do that to people.


He just needs some penicillin. The sores will go away as will the discharge but if it's at that amount, good lord. I knew she was bad but I just never realized.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I saw the Piper dvd at wal-mart for $3 the other day. Sad story.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

MIZ KILLED THE GM!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ARE U ALIVE? LMAO LMAO


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ugh.....I'd rather have R-Truth still in it over Henry TBH.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

The GM is out


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Damn Henry just killed the GM.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

bme said:


> Mark Henry ?
> 
> REALLY ?


Can you think of any other midcarder?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

plastic death!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Would've been the perfect spot to push someone like Regal, JTG, etc. But no, Henry.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Here comes ratings.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

The GM Stand refuses to job to Mark Henry and stands back up.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Was the laptop on the podium?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

No more emails...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*for god's sake Miz, don't grab a tie!!!*


----------



## KingofFunk412 (Jan 14, 2010)

COMPLAIN COMPLAIN COMPLAIN NOTHING IS EVER GOOD BUT I KEEP WATCHING


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh yeah, that was pointless choosing Henry, as if he even has a chance to win....


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL MIZ TAKING OUT THE TRASH


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Strategically located trash-cans FTW!!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Good, hopefully there's an instant Henry replacement


----------



## ChrisisAwesome (Jan 7, 2010)

Rop3 said:


> Maybe the worst possible replacement. Hopefully Miz will take him out too.


I think you got your wish


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Rop3 said:


> Maybe the worst possible replacement. Hopefully Miz will take him out too.


Is there another black guy on Raw who can take Henry's place?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Cole is losing it!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

No Miz! Don't hit me with the plastic box! NO! Not crumpled paper!!!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Serious Miz is fantastic.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Keezers said:


> The GM Stand refuses to job to Mark Henry and stands back up.


:lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Miz must be getting pushed by Hayes.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

oh my, they are serious with the miz build up. if this isnt for a main event push, i would be shocked


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

so y'all shit on Rowdy Roddy Piper now? Damn, you nerds don't like ANYONE.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

MIZ taking out each black wrestler at a time :lmao


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Where did the laptop go lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

GM podium - 1 Kool Aid - 0


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Random garbage can at ringside. How convienent.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

There might be a nugget or two amongst the trash.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I guess the laptop wasn't on there.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cynic said:


> Ugggggggggh.
> 
> So much for Barrett in MITB.
> 
> ...


TNA's Hogan accessible walk way would suit Henry for this situation.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Did The Miz just take out Mark Henry with a plastic trash can?


----------



## nawleans_manbeast (Mar 30, 2004)

JPopStarKami said:


> How is this boring? The point is to make you hate them so when they end up getting their comeuppance it's all the sweeter. Would you be enjoying it if Cena was burying them every week?


God no I don't think there is a person alive that hates Cena more than me. But people keep comparing this to the invasion angle but that was more interesting because momentum shifted. With Nexus I wont care about them anymore when that moment comes. Lets face it this is all they got. If they werent in this gang and on their own these guys would suck. So when they do get in trouble I don't see them picking themselves up because they arent used to getting kicked around.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Oh, a Roddy Piper reference. Certainly he must be the G.M. :-/


lol yeah, like Stone Cold was definitely the GM last week!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow, plastic garbage usage. That is awesome.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Henry gonna win, cash in and walk out champ at MITB. Fact.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Jesse Jackson isn't going to like this.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's sad Henry is selling blows from a plastic trash can.*


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Cynic said:


> That might have been the single best spot on Raw since HBK's epic superkick on Shelton years ago.


yes, that has to be in the top 10 spots ever (that doesnt include an object)


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

Dont Cages nowadays have unlocked doors that can be opened whenever?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Still shocked at 2 divas matches at MITB...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I just saw that Orton/Bourne spot.

I hate both of these guys, but I have to give them credit, that was the most creative spot I've seen in years.

Although it makes me worried that Bourne is gonna win MITB now with him getting beat up on the go home show. That would be terrible. They need to let Miz have the shot.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

what piper reference? i guess i messed it


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Sphynxx said:


> Jesse Jackson isn't going to like this.


Shit, and Miz is from Cleveland. :lmao


----------



## ChrisisAwesome (Jan 7, 2010)

Anyone else picking up on the Roddy Piper GM quotes?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Only just turned this on, doesn't seem I missed much! 

Mark Henry to win at MITB and cash it in right after the cage match


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

How did _that_ result in the match being stopped and Cole and King using their token "serious" voices?

Stupid way to add to this Miz being a badass gimmick...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's sad Henry is selling blows from a plastic trash can.*


Especially since he's the world's strongest man and all that!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

KnowYourRole said:


> Can you think of any other midcarder?


Ryder or Regal, both have been gettin more attention but they must've wanted it to be 4 babyfaces and 4 heels.


----------



## Animalxerman (Feb 11, 2008)

nawleans_manbeast said:


> God no I don't think there is a person alive that hates Cena more than me. But people keep comparing this to the invasion angle but that was more interesting because momentum shifted. With Nexus I wont care about them anymore when that moment comes. Lets face it this is all they got. If they werent in this gang and on their own these guys would suck. So when they do get in trouble I don't see them picking themselves up because they arent used to getting kicked around.


Momentum shifted last week when Cena took out Darren Young


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

TNAwesomeness said:


> what piper reference? i guess i messed it


"just when you think you know the answers, I change the questions" was a Piper catchphrase.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I just saw that Orton/Bourne spot.
> 
> I hate both of these guys, but I have to give them credit, that was the most creative spot I've seen in years.
> 
> Although it makes me worried that Bourne is gonna win MITB now with him getting beat up on the go home show. That would be terrible. They need to let Miz have the shot.


Don't worry. Bourne has no chance of winning.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

ChrisisAwesome said:


> Anyone else picking up on the Roddy Piper GM quotes?


Yep, next week it'll be The Rock, then Randy Savage.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lucha libre?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> I just saw that Orton/Bourne spot.
> 
> I hate both of these guys, but I have to give them credit, that was the most creative spot I've seen in years.
> 
> Although it makes me worried that Bourne is gonna win MITB now with him getting beat up on the go home show. That would be terrible. They need to let Miz have the shot.


I'm still going for Ted to win!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Holy crap, did anyone else just get an MTV2 commercial for a lucha libre promotion?

God forbid any of WWE's viewers become cognizant to the fact that there are other wrestling companies in existence.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Sphynxx said:


> Jesse Jackson isn't going to like this.


I bet Uncle Ruckus loves it :lmao


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

oh fuck off florence


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh wow, Guest Host. I guess after this there's all of 15 minutes to do something incredible.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

She looks like a cross between Hilary Clinton and Ellen Degeneres.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> How did _that_ result in the match being stopped and Cole and King using their token "serious" voices?
> 
> Stupid way to add to this Miz being a badass gimmick...



Cole: Folks, we're back and I just...words can't explain what just happened.
King: I mean, it was suppose to be The Miz and Mark Henry but The Miz had other plans.
Cole: The Miz grabbing a trash can lid and hitting him over the back with it. Then, he threw the garbage atop of him. We're getting word that he is being rush to a shower and we will get back to you if anything developes.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

It's hard to believe that's she almost 70.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Betty White > Florence Henderson

Suck it, Carol Brady.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

fpalm....


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Who is this geriatric? I never watched the Brady Bunch....


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey its Linda lol


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

has she got cue cards with her


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a feeling Regal is about to get buried again.


----------



## nawleans_manbeast (Mar 30, 2004)

Animalxerman said:


> Momentum shifted last week when Cena took out Darren Young


Yea cause that seems to have really effected Nexus and made them less of a threat.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

time for Jobageddon


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lol @ Cole


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh god these Brady Bunch/WWE signs.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Bitchin theme music.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh this segment will die a death.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello old lady!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

She's still better on the mic than Cena.


----------



## ChrisisAwesome (Jan 7, 2010)

What's with Justin Roberts obsession with pink.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh no.....


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I like the way they showed that "Florence?" sign as if they don't even realize that the sign is mocking them.

Groovy? Really??


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Billy Kidman said:


> Betty White > Florence Henderson
> 
> Suck it, Carol Brady.


Sorry Betty is PG-13...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hhhngh.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

why does wwe hate us


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Without TV Land no one would even know who she was right now.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Gotta love Doink


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

notice how they didn't do the obvious thing this week and quote the rock?? hmmmmm... next week it will be a bob backlund reference.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

what the doink


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

DOINK AND PRIMO OMG OMG OMGOM GOMG OKMG


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

kobra860 said:


> Don't worry. Bourne has no chance of winning.


Yeah, well, I thought Swagger had no chance of winning at Mania and he did. I know it's a little different with him, since he's a big piece of shit and Bourne is a small piece of shit, but it's still worrying.



> I'm still going for Ted to win!


That would almost be as bad as Bourne.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> It's hard to believe that's she almost 70.


I wonder how much she's spent?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Doink The Clown. Marking.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Christ. What a waste of Zack and Primo.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Doink.

WWE is officially back to where it was like 17 years ago.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Zack Ryder, William Regal, Primo, Doink The Clown.....WTF !?!?! WHY IS HE IN THIS MATCH !?!?!?!*


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Doink is the creepiest motherfucker ever. Ehhh.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I would mark if Nexus jumped Florence Henderson.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

This is gonna be an actual match?!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

That's it. Come here Professor Shotty(that's my shotgun fyi)


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Who the hell is playing Doink here? Alex Riley?


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

that was a funny comment from king. you rarely get many of those from him anymore.


----------



## MadCabbit (Jun 1, 2010)

Probably Steve Lombardi as Doink.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Regal :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao doink?


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

HanktheKaiser said:


> Hey its Linda lol


:lmao I was thinking the say.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

This can ONLY end well.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Golduuuuuuuuust woo

No Florence No


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I feel so sorry for Zack Ryder and why does Great Khali look like he has can barely walk straight.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Doink the clown is full of win

But this is why I hate guest hosts, we're 20 mins from the end of the show and we have this :no:


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Regal is too good for this crap. Can't they stick someone else in his place and put Regal in some real angles? He's going to waste.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I hope Hornswaggle shows up ... and the Boogieman.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

it's doink....i really hope they let him in the ring.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

WWE deserves everything bad that happens to it and more for this show.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> Doink The Clown. Marking.


Matt Bourne or bust.


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

Why do i want Nexus to take out Mrs. Brady haha


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Florence is pulling a Maryse


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I would totally recommend Doink to come to a coulrophobia session.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

remember when mark henry was beating orton in the main event a yr ago, raw is the blackhole for the midcard isnt it


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

She's copying Maryse from last week with coat lol!


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

Give us another bottom rope axe handle.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm more shocked Goldust has a match on RAW then Doink the Clown. So happy for both of them.

EDIT : Is that Jericho dressed as Doink?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

When the hell did Khali even get drafted to RAW?..


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

This isn't happening.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

hell they should take henry out of the ladder match and put in doink


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

The cobra strikes!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Khali got a pop? What is this, Bizarro World?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

The Great Khali just beat Doink the Clown. That about sums up tonight's RAW


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

lol, gonna bury doink.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

It's nights like this that remind me why I bought SVR2010: to book William Regal in real angles.

Downloads available soon on Xbox Live. That's my Foley-esque plug of the evening.

I wonder who's playing Doink.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Is that Eugene playing Doink?


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Ummm, Anyone else notice that Doink has very very very skinny legs ?*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

alejbr4 said:


> remember when mark henry was beating orton in the main event a yr ago, raw is the blackhole for the midcard isnt it


you mean that one match? yeah he was really going places


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

What a waste of air time


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Goldust... actually looks pretty good in that suit


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Kahli, Santino, Doink, Kozlov, Runnels. It's the WWE All-Star Game!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Santino to kiss her?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

What the hell was the point of bringing out the other guys when they're not being used?


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

lol Doink the Clown.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh god....*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That bitch is a cougar.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow. This. Match.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> The Great Khali just beat Doink the Clown. That about sums up tonight's RAW


Don't forget that it happened in a Brady Bunch match. I think that's important when emphasizing the horribleness.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the new divas are kinda manly


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

Just tuned in to Raw...wtf


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Khali luvs gilfs


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I can just see next week's G.M. talking to the Miz.

"You know why you didn't win Miz? You didn't make it a win!"


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

LMAO Khali's the fucking man.


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

God that's weird. I'm upset Zack Ryder wasn't involved more.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

You know what's amazing? When Santino was in the indies (and not under an Italian stereotype gimmick), Paul Heyman viewed him as a potential badass shoot wrestler in WWE.

Just goes to show what WWE is capable of ruining. We'll never know if Santino didn't suck.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I guess Kahli likes GILFs.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

FFS This segment=fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Hopefully this is like the 3-hour Raw... all of this garbage and then an amazing ending.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I think Khali went overboard a bit.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Can that please unhappen?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Rice9999 said:


> When the hell did Khali even get drafted to RAW?..


during the Supplemental Draft in May, at the time he was suppose to be taking a break from wrestling.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Razor!!!


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

fpalm Ew.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So Cena is the next guy to get raped (again) lol. It's just one big fuckfest with Nexus haha!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

The deadwood of WWE in terms of wrestling bar Regal

Has the first hour or so been as bad as all this?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

somehow, through all of this brady shtick, i feel the worst for goldust.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

santino's russian badass promo is freakin awesome, what could have been


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Kahli slobbered that down.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ah shawn vs the ladder, what a classic.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Wild and young up in this bitch!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Cynic said:


> You know what's amazing? When Santino was in the indies (and not under an Italian stereotype gimmick), Paul Heyman viewed him as a potential badass shoot wrestler in WWE.
> 
> Just goes to show what WWE is capable of ruining. We'll never know if Santino didn't suck.


I've always thought Santino had great ability. I mean, his mic skills are clearly brilliant (at least I assume they would be if he was speaking in a serious tone of voice).


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Khali is hotter than someone like Cristiano Ronaldo or Tom Cruise, tbh.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Guess Vince is serious about making SummerSlam the #2 PPV.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

How does Khali do it?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I used to mark out so hard for Michaels as a kid.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Oh hey! When the IC belt actually meant something!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, that HBK-Razor spot was by far the highlight of the night.

Epic match. Top 10 all time. Way better than their overrated WrestleMania X match.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

god I miss the days the IC title meant something.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Arguably worse, the first hour was real shit.


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

Cynic said:


> You know what's amazing? When Santino was in the indies (and not under an Italian stereotype gimmick), Paul Heyman viewed him as a potential badass shoot wrestler in WWE.
> 
> Just goes to show what WWE is capable of ruining. We'll never know if Santino didn't suck.


Yeah under the ringname Boris Alexiev


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

That promo makes me sad for what that title has been reduced to.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

IC title back then had a cool design.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I nearly barfed when they sucked face.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


> Oh hey! When the IC belt actually meant something!


That's what I was just thinking. I don't even know who the champ is right now. I assume it's on Smackdown?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

HanktheKaiser said:


> Yeah under the ringname Boris Alexiev


Kozlov had the russian martial arts expert thing and now he's in Santino's position.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Satanixx said:


> god I miss the days the IC title meant something.


*I think that was before I was born.*


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wow, hard to believe that summerslam match was 15 years ago


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KidGold17 said:


> That's what I was just thinking. I don't even know who the champ is right now. I assume it's on Smackdown?


It's on SmackDown!. Kofi is holding it.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Matt Bourne made Scott Hall look brain dead in that promo.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

That commercial of "The Expendables" missed Kama in the "Greatest Action Movies" line...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel Lance Storm's question about last week's Raw applies equally to that segment.



> Is there a tag match in pro-wrestling history where a higher percentage of the over all talent and work rate resided in just one individual, as the Santino & Koslov vs. Regal & Kahli match tonight on RAW?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lok said:


> IC title back then had a cool design.


I still think the IC Championship is the best looking championship i've ever seen.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> Matt Bourne made Scott Hall look brain dead in that promo.


Wait, he's not brain dead all the time?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Whats amazing is that Florence Henderson still gets some attention from The Brady Bunch when the show was canceled 36 years ago. Heck, some of these older stars should really promote TV Land like no other.

Kind of ruins the Nexus angle when you make a video package about them going to be at nXt this week.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Nexus on NXT? sweet.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

dashing. lol


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

If WWE is gonna have such an absurd number of guys in these MITB matches, I wish they'd put guys in who can actually do ladder spots.

Kane, Show, and _especially_ Henry are gonna be useless. I mean, more so than usual.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Total Package said:


> Wait, he's not brain dead all the time?


I was just waiting for that.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

BREAKING NEWS: The Great Khali has been released for making Arrianna Helmsley McMahon throw up her Chef Boyardee Alphabet shape pasta. WWE wishes Khali all his best in his future endeavors.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> I feel Lance Storm's question about last week's Raw applies equally to that segment.


Gotta love Storm, he speaks the truth and makes his point.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jeff Hardy sighting.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

ah yes cm punk winning again was a shock


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

This was a good time for Smackdown.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Holy shit... they're showing Jeff Hardy.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Damn they mentioned Hardy. I wonder what Dixie is thinking right now.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Cynic said:


> If WWE is gonna have such an absurd number of guys in these MITB matches, I wish they'd put guys in who can actually do ladder spots.
> 
> *Kane, Show, and especially Henry are gonna be useless.* I mean, more so than usual.


Kane, Show, and Henry are only useful for taking bumps...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I've noticed that they are slowly creeping Jeff back into both their website and tv..


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> BREAKING NEWS: The Great Khali has been released for making Arrianna Helmsley McMahon throw up her Chef Boyardee Alphabet shape pasta. WWE wishes Khali all his best in his future endeavors.


It's Aurora....


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i just tuned in now. slept in. have i missed much?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hardy sighting? wow.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> i just tuned in now. slept in. have i missed much?


This show's been awful. Go back to bed.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> i just tuned in now. slept in. have i missed much?


Actually you missed an incredible Shooting StaRKO. Think about that. It was awesome. EVerything else has sucked hard.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Don't get the logic in showing Jeff Hardy at all. Firstly, it wasn't the most recent WrestleMania where MITB was won... and obviously Hardy is at a rival company...  Surely they should have shown Swagger doing it just 5 days later on Jericho?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

edge here's voices in his head


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Edge hears voices in his head. They come to him, he understands. They talk to him.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Edge hears voices too?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Edge hears voices in his head.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So Orton's voices talk to Edge too?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no! Edge has IED too!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

voice in his head, copying rton haha

LOLOLO at "SHUT UP"


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Edge needs a little voice to tell him he has no morals?


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Can't believe we haven't seen Sheamus yet.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> i just tuned in now. slept in. have i missed much?


Absolutely nothing. Do not re-watch.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

edge hears voices in his head 2 fpalm lol


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

awesome psycho promo from edge


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

Did someone just scream shut up lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

We get it Edge! You're kooky!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shut up guy for PROMO OF THE YEAR!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LMAO @ the fan yelling "SHUT UP!"


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I flicked the channel, then flicked back and Edge is still on


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at the twitching


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Edge, Orton, Tarver, Punk - WWE is going overboard with all of these psychos.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm surprised they're giving Jeff Hardy airtime.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I hope Edge isn't hearing the same voices Abyss is hearing.

Seeing Rhino once a week is enough for me.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Fella! 

It Hurts!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

There's Sheamus.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Did he basically just quote Orton's theme?

Ah. I see I got to this party a little late.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

So wait let me get this straight, he hears voices? Oh


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

fella!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh dear God not this idiot...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Bye bye Evan

LOL Sheamus is off the hook


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

fella


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Am excellent promo by Edge... but yeah... copygimmickmuch?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

nocturnalg said:


> Absolutely nothing. Do not re-watch.


Except for the Bourne/Orton spot! C;mon guys that was incredible.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

This is an absolute masterpiece the creative team of Raw has produce of so far...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Circlejerk!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sheamus is just great running out of there.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Bitch move by Sheamus.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

LOL HEATH SLATER shouts like a weirdo.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Bourne and Tatsu - I JUST GOT MY WISH!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I always feel bad for when Bourne gets beat up, he's like a mute little kid


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Lol Gabriel 'I'm the spot monkey around here'.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm glad I tuned in now. nexus


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I was beginning to wonder where Sheamus has been all night. Evan getting beat up makes me sad also.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

they should have rolled that cart into evan over and over, be more brutal


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Somehow hurting the back of your neck triggers your cough reflex.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Daddy no!!!!!


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

uh oh


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Look at Gabriel not being a vagina for once.


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't think Evan's having a good night...SHEAMUS sighting!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

omg i hope this doesnt mean bourne is going to win mitb, jesus that would be a total disaster


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

sheamus running :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LMAO! RUN FELLA RUN!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

RUN SHEAMUS RUN!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol sheamus


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Bukkake time for Sheamus.



Sheamus running away is the highlight of the show.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Run Sheamus Run!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Sheamus was great in that segment.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

wow shefild > sheamus? really?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

I was somewhat enjoying that til he went asking for Cena's locker room. Why couldn't he just quietly run off.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Shemus is such a bitch.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

lmfao sheamus is the smartest heel ever


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL @ Sheamus running away.

There's your WWE Champion. Two minutes on the whole show and he's booked to look like a giant ginger pussy.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> Bitch move by Sheamus.


And he was running like a bitch


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Keezers said:


> Lol Gabriel 'I'm the spot monkey around here'.


Did he say that lol!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

lol, Sheamus running his ass off...

Looks like there is only one room for a spot monkey in the WWE, and that's Gabriel.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lameus' best move ever.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Run Fella Run!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

He gonna cry in the car...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao @ Sheamus. That might have been the fastest run i've ever seen in wrestling.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

I loved Sheamus in that segment, i was actually lol'ing when he ran


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:lmao

I'm starting to love Sheamus now


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

man i love this raw, feel's like raw is getting better.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

HAHAHAHA!!! Sheamus was ghost!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The only thing Sheamus running needed was the Benny Hill theme.


----------



## MadCabbit (Jun 1, 2010)

I could hear the Benny Hill theme playing while Sheamus was running there.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Edge, Orton, Tarver, Punk - WWE is going overboard with all of these psychos.


they should form a stable


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> He gonna cry in the car...


:lmao

MY GRANDMOMMA GAVE ME THAT CHAIN!


----------



## jeremystcyr (Sep 18, 2006)

rofl @ Shemus that was good. i enjoyed that.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I want to nominate the purple carts in back for heel of the year.

They've done more damage than anyone else tonight.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

nocturnalg said:


> I was somewhat enjoying that til he went asking for Cena's locker room. Why couldn't he just quietly run off.


yeah did'mt make much sense for him to stop and ask, it defeated the purpose of running away from them in the front place.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i guess i tuned in at the right time.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> He gonna cry in the car...


Woot Friday.

Smokey is back here taking a sh^t!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> He gonna cry in the car...


LOL there will be a shot where you can see a lobster hanging from his rear view mirror.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

So very proud ov ya fella!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I guess the creative team just forgot about The Great Khali's manager talking shit about him and then walking away? (watching Raw in Canada)


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, the ball's in your court WWE. You had better _make it a win_.


----------



## MadCabbit (Jun 1, 2010)

NNNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnnnn...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

We Are One!! WE JUST BEAT UP EVAN BOURN!!


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Woah! It's 10 already?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

tarver should be an mk character


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Ditcka said:


> I always feel bad for when Bourne gets beat up, he's like a mute little kid


LMAO holy crap, i literally almost spit soda all over my monitor lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So you guys think Darren Young is done until he gets repackaged?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

astrosfan said:


> Woah! It's 10 already?


No, it's 11.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cena prepare to get done by Cell Block N~!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

This 6 on 1 will be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The emo look doesn't fit Gabriel very well..


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

stick to the plan guys


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> Cena prepare to get done by Cell Block N~!


cell block N, hmmm i like it!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

astrosfan said:


> Woah! It's 10 already?


No, it's 11.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*random tidbit*
Tarver looks like one of my friends. Nearly identical. I wish I could see them sideby side for luls.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Over The Shoulder Boulder Holder > Attitude Adjustment.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Total Package said:


> No, it's 11.


Nope, it's 10...here.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

The Cena of 03-04 would clown the Cena of '10 HARD. What a cornball.


----------



## MadCabbit (Jun 1, 2010)

bme said:


> yeah did'mt make much sense for him to stop and ask, it defeated the purpose of running away from them in the front place.


Well, considering Sheamus is all like "Nexus isn't MY problem", it looks as if they are playing this as him turning tail and running to Cena at the slightest provocation from the Nexus.

Whether Sheamus backs Cena, or its a swerve remains to be seen.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> He gonna cry in the car...


:lmao


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Super Cena vs the Black Cryptonite Lex Luthor Clones!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cena will pick all 6 of them on his shoulders and attitude adjust them at the same time.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Hopefully Tarver vs Cena will happen at WrestleMania some day.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Fuck Him Up Tarver!! Fuck Him Up!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Tarver should wrestle with the mask.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Nexus #1 spotmonkey in the ring...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Why doesn't Cena just, ya know, get disqualified?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Big Skip!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> LOL there will be a shot where you can see a lobster hanging from his rear view mirror.


Hahaha now that is funny!


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

They keep making a huge deal about Cena being in this huge handicap match but did Kane not take them on 8 vs. 1 only a few months ago?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i feel sheamus interfering here


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Cena will pick all 6 of them on his shoulders and attitude adjust them at the same time.





Or AA them one at a time, starting with the guy on top and working his way down. Now that would be epic.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Super Cena!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I think Gabriel goes to the same hairdresser as Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> i feel sheamus interfering here


Sheamus drove away in his car, what are you talking about?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

There is so little actual wrestling talent in the ring right now. It's kinda crazy.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

The ref is so dumb lol.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

I was watching the HR Derby. What has happened so far on RAW?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> Why doesn't Cena just, ya know, get disqualified?


And run like Sheamus!


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

So Heath Slater is suspended, right?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

KidGold17 said:


> There is so little actual wrestling talent in the ring right now. It's kinda crazy.


Raw's been like that for years, now. :no:.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> The emo look doesn't fit Gabriel very well..


They did his hair wrong...


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

pjpst6 said:


> So Heath Slater is suspended, right?


I guess the idea is it doesn't count if the ref doesn't see it.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

We in the UK never got to see Sheamus go away?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cena doing what he does best: lying on his back for five minutes prior to the five move shuffle. And here I thought he was improving after WM.


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

Forgot Kane done 8 v 1 with them :\,


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

A-List in the house.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Let's go Cena!! Cena Sucks!!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

nice suplex by otunga..


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Klebold said:


> A-List in the house.


...ready to skullfuck Cena...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Otunga has bigger tits than Stacy Keibler did lol!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cena being carried by NXTers = lollerskates.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Icon™ said:


> I was watching the HR Derby. What has happened so far on RAW?







That's pretty much it.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Y2Raven said:


> Raw's been like that for years, now. :no:.


Well at least Shawn and Hunter have been hanging around in the past. Now I guess we still have Y2J...


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh no...five moves of doom....


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

THIS IS VINTAGE CENA


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Shit!!! That on Barret???


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

FIVE MOVE SHUFFLE ACTIVATE!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That was a tag??? LOLOL


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ooooh, Skip made the tag!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Tarver is crazed.


Sheffield has a nice clothesline from hell.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

No, this isn't vintage Cena. Cena used to cut good promos and be entertaining.

I miss Thuganomics.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

need a gif of skip talking and swinging his arms, looks like hes about to commit genocide


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

No greasy products in Otunga's hair...

Shocking.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

450 time!!!!!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Otunga ran out of things he knows.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Get a new finisher, Otunga.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

FUCK YES!!


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Hell yeah! No music?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

clean win wow.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

oh well


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Keep up the goog work, Justin "One Move" Gabriel.


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

Tarvers deffo got the look


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG clean win?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Gabriel and his hair pins Cena!


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

You're retarded if you like Michael Tarver.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

uh okay Barret looks like a retard

Nexus looks weak as fuck


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Do Slater and Tarver not have finishers?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Glad to see Cena didn't 'overcome the odds'.


----------



## ChrisisAwesome (Jan 7, 2010)

omg chair shots


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

OMG CENA HULKED UP!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cena beat clean by Nexus = roflwaffles.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Super Cena revives at last!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cena bleeding!!!


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

he gets up so fast, wtf he is super


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Cena bleeding


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG Blood!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Cena beat clean by Nexus = roflwaffles.


That certainly devalues everything his former opponents tried to do...

Edit: Sheamus came out of his car!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Funny how one man with a chair can run off 6 guys. If they all rushed him at once, the chair wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BLOOD!!!!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

One chair + 1 man > 7 people. Okay...


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Cena hits Slater with a chair and Cena starts bleeding.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

pjpst6 said:


> You're retarded if you like Michael Tarver.


You're racist if you don't.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

He's bleeding! He's bleeding! END THE FUCKING PROGRAM NOW!!!


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Ha, Sheamus doesn't want his match fucked up!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

XD Otunga no selled the chair shot. he just fell out of the ring


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

We've hit a new low.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

What? OMG! CHAIR SHOTS! Chair shots at a wrestling show! Who would've thought it?!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sheamus botched a chair shot to the ring ropes!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow. Blood. That's not PG.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

How did that happen to Cena's eye? @[email protected]


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

That was a great image of a bloody Cena.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol wtf


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

LET THERE BE BLOOD!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

You get a face! You get a face! EVERYONE GETS A FACE!


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

Sheamus can't hold on to the chair


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL at quick finish b/c of blood. WOW.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Oooooooooooo somebody made Cena bleed! Welp...somebody is gonna get it!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that was kinda cool...although, sheamus DROPPED the god damn chair. lol.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hehe. Oh, Sheamus. Way to swing a chair.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

What caused Cena to get busted open? Gabriel hit the 450 a little high or something?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cena & Sheamus working together but it still doesn't make me look forward to the cage match, it's a lock Nexus will invade when the cage is lifted but i really couldn't care that much as it's getting quite repetitive.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Well that's that. Raw's over.

3/10.

Good night.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks like Sheamus found a solution after all...

"I will not be your slave anymore!"


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The Enforcer said:


> What caused Cena to get busted open? Gabriel hit the 450 a little high or something?


Barret's boot connected right the fuck on Cena's face.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I hope Vince doesn't fire the entire Nexus cuz Cena bled.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Super sayain cena


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

okay so wats stoppin each of the nexus guys getting a chair? (kayfabe wise)


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*puts dick back in pants* Could not care less about the Blood. Didn't add anything to since he wasn't really selling.


I don't understand Sheamus' logic though.

Let them beat up Cena 
Pick up the pieces on Sunday
????
Profit


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The Enforcer said:


> What caused Cena to get busted open? Gabriel hit the 450 a little high or something?


From what I can recall, yes. Expect him to get the boot tomorrow morning.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

If Barrett's boot is what busted Cena and Barrett botched, he's gone by the PPV. Count it.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i do have too admit i agree with what someone else said, the image of cena bleeding flash on screen before they cut was epic looking.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

KidGold17 said:


> LOL at quick finish b/c of blood. WOW.


*Quick finish because of time... and I don't think the finish was quick anyway. Looked like it went down like it was supposed to.*


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Y2Raven said:


> Looks like Sheamus found a solution after all...
> 
> "I will not be your slave anymore!"


he escaped the plantation!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

I hate to hear WWE adopting a "No-Breathing Policy"...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Lmaooo that was a pretty sucktastic Raw

Also, they should've had Sheamus and Cena stare down at the end or something since their MITB match has had a real lack of build-up.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> If Barrett's boot is what busted Cena and Barrett botched, he's gone by the PPV. Count it.


Kofi Kingston busted open Batista a month or two ago and it wasn't a big deal, and it was in the middle of the show.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Quick finish because of time... and I don't think the finish was quick anyway. Looked like it went down like it was supposed to.*


Yeah...it ended at 11:11 that's not early at all


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow someone's getting fired tomorrow. Too bad. 

So Shaemus is a face now? Interesting.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

It's a shameful thing... 

Lost his chair!


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Justin Gabriel is so future endeavored.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ending was decent, but not enough to save the episode as a whole.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Madison Rayne said:


> Sheamus can't hold on to the chair


He should have dual wielding pipes. I'd actually start to like him if he did that.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

breaksilence said:


> Justin Gabriel is so future endeavored.


And on to TNA he should go...

Wait.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Wow someone's getting fired tomorrow. Too bad.
> 
> So Shaemus is a face now? Interesting.



I don't think he is. He might argue he does not want someone to finish Cena again before he pins him, that he likes to do it by himself.


----------



## buckatee (May 20, 2010)

I liked this episode....


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

breaksilence said:


> Justin Gabriel is so future endeavored.


wasnt it barret's boot?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

So i'm wondering, was Mark Henry legit hurt earlier when he went head-first into the GM podium or is he just a really good actor? It felt like that wasn't supposed to happen, the podium swung dangerously close to the front row of the crowd (imagine if it had hit some kid, incoming lawsuit), plus the Miz hesitated afterwards like he was scrambling to make up a new finish on the spot, and they cut to commercial and didn't address what happened. All of that points to legit injury..


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> Lmaooo that was a pretty sucktastic Raw
> 
> Also, they should've had Sheamus and Cena stare down at the end or something since their MITB match has had a real lack of build-up.


yeah, i'm wondering if sheamus came out late or something.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

kiss the stick said:


> wasnt it barret's boot?


Well I doubt it, he didn't start bleeding until after the pinfall. If it was Barrett's boot he would have bleed earlier.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Cena bled!! OMG..~!!! Who's "NXT" to get fired? Get it


----------



## Marto Watp (Apr 21, 2010)

Tbh I think Cena went in the ring awkward while holdin' the chair, that's what it looked like to me anyway.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Annihilus said:


> So i'm wondering, was Mark Henry legit hurt earlier when he went head-first into the GM podium or is he just a really good actor? It felt like that wasn't supposed to happen, the podium swung dangerously close to the front row of the crowd (imagine if it had hit some kid, incoming lawsuit), plus the Miz hesitated afterwards like he was scrambling to make up a new finish on the spot, and they cut to commercial and didn't address what happened. All of that points to legit injury..


They did show a replay 
Does that count as addressing it?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Why the fuck would he get fired? People bleed hard way on Raw all the time jeez.

We've seen Orton(1 of legacy), Batista(Kofi), Cena all bleeding on raw recently. When have they ever fired someone over an accidental hardway bleed?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Marto Watp said:


> Tbh I think Cena went in the ring awkward while holdin' the chair, that's what it looked like to me anyway.


this. i think maybe the leg of the chair hit him in the face or something.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

nocturnalg said:


> When have they ever fired someone over an accidental hardway bleed?


When have the ever fired a guy for choking out someone with a tie? Yeah.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The attacks on Morrison, Bourne and Tatsu were dumb and the only purpose was to set up the Sheamus thing. I really don't want to see any Diva's matches ever again and having two on the PPV will be torture. Besides that though I liked the show (obviously minus the guest host shit as well).


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> It's a shameful thing...
> 
> Lost his chair!



:lmao Indeed.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

breaksilence said:


> Well I doubt it, he didn't start bleeding until after the pinfall. If it was Barrett's boot he would have bleed earlier.


The boot seems to have made a small gash that slowly poured out in time. It looked big cause the blood was pouring slowly. Had it been from something after the boot, the blood wouldn't leak out that fast and if it was as big as it showed, it would be all over Cena's face moreso.

It's the boot in my opinion.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Linda is going crazy over her campaign. I wouldn't be shocked if a NEXUS guy is fired tomorrow..just saying.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

The Shooting Star Press reversed into the RKO was one of the sickest things I have ever seen.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Raw was boring for the most part, and I didn't like the fact that Sheamus ran from the Nexus in the backstage. Some strong words from the WWE champion would have been nice, at least show no fear it would have made him look better. Instead I guess Sheamus is just a weak over grown ginger? Where is the pipe? Make the man credible, and he should have laid out Cena once Nexus was gone.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

The Immortal CJ said:


> When have the ever fired a guy for choking out someone with a tie? Yeah.


fpalm

That's not even close to the point. The point is the BLEEDS happen ALL the time without punishment.

How often is someone strangled with a tie daniel bryan style in the pg era? Uh * Once*

How many times has someone been busted open in the PG era? More fucking times than anyone here can even recall


----------



## buckatee (May 20, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> this. i think maybe the leg of the chair hit him in the face or something.


WWE has come to terms with Chair regarding its future as of Tuesday, June 13 2010. We wish Chair the best of luck in its future endeavors.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Fucking supercena.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah that RKO was sick and I was extremely impressed.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I couldn't see the blood because the camera didn't focus in on it on Canadian tv, but Gabriel CLEARLY landed on Cena's face during that 450, so it's a pretty safe bet that it was the 450 that busted Cena open rather than Barrett's boot.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

On a side note, did John Morrison really piss on himself during the Nexus beatdown?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

buckatee said:


> WWE has come to terms with Chair regarding its future as of Tuesday, June 13 2010. We wish Chair the best of luck in its future endeavors.


Then we'll see reports about Chair going to TNA. Dixie will offer a 5-figure deal...


----------



## buckatee (May 20, 2010)

I think Wrestlecrap forums just exploded with the OMG CENA BLEEDS NOT PG posts.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

-Isn't Khali to supose to be in fucking India for a year?
-What happened to Zack Ryder's cool pants?
-What happened to David Otunga getting a haircut with a different design every week?
-What the fuck is Doink doing on RAW?
-Sheamus' "fella" is still hilarious. Can't hold a chair though.
-Why is this gay General Manager storyline still continuing?
-Mark Henry replacing R-Truth? Are you fucking serious? Why was R-Truth taken out again? Why wasn't the much talented Zack Ryder the replacement?
-Dear Usos....I don't give a shit about you.
-Not really feeling Ted and Maryse.

The only good highlight about this show was Orton's RKO. Everything else was trash.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

The "CHAIR" for the win~!!!!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Y2Raven said:


> Then we'll see reports about Chair going to TNA. Dixie will offer a 5-figure deal...


Chair will show up in the middle of a match in the crowd.


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cena is so bad on the mic, and his no selling of three finishers immediately after the pin? So hilarious. This is your top guy, gentleman.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> -Isn't Khali to supose to be in fucking India for a year?
> -What happened to Zack Ryder's cool pants?
> -What happened to David Otunga getting a haircut with a different design every week?
> -What the fuck is Doink doing on RAW?
> ...


Even though he got up, I still think Mark's not gonna make MiTB considering that huge smack into the podium. It could set up something like a mystery superstar revealed at the actual PPV.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Target 02 said:


> Cena is so bad on the mic, and his no selling of three finishers immediately after the pin? So hilarious. This is your top guy, gentleman.


This. Seriously annoying.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> Chair will show up in the middle of a match in the crowd.


Chair will once again distract Brother Ray along with Dreamer and co.

Spoiler: Chair will be involved in "They" angle!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

"Chair" will get a major push


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Target 02 said:


> Cena is so bad on the mic, and his no selling of three finishers immediately after the pin? So hilarious. This is your top guy, gentleman.


He's told what to say. And you wanting him to stay down to sell for another 10 minutes way past the time slot is hilarious.

Cenatrolls cannot learn because Cenatrolls are too busy trolling.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Target 02 said:


> Cena is so bad on the mic, and his no selling of three finishers immediately after the pin? So hilarious. This is your top guy, gentleman.


I didn't think people on this forum were still ignorant.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> "Chair" will get a major push


"Chair" would also get alot of flak for being a WWE castoff.

Wait, why didn't "Justin Roberts Tie" get future endeavored? Can you imagine the type of classics he'll have with Chair?


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

it was a decent show. 

I love the nexus taking everyone out whoever helped cena but they didn't look good at the end when they ran away cuz of a couple chairs. 
I do like the miz right now and how there pushing him as a bad ass. 
Orton Rko was awesome. 
MITB does seem up in the air but still hoping for the miz winning
Ted and Maryse I like the combo 
PLEASE STOP GUEST HOSTS!! so obnoxious! 

and last cena is just way too much and we need less. that is all


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

smackdown1111 said:


> I didn't think people on this forum were still ignorant.


there's always going to be idiots on the internet.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Target 02 said:


> Cena is so bad on the mic, and his no selling of three finishers immediately after the pin? So hilarious. This is your top guy, gentleman.


No. Cena has terrible material being fed to him. If you think he sucks on the mic then it's just laughable. Go watch his rapper gimmick days when he destroyed guys on the mic. It's not his fault his character is stale.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> it was a decent show.
> 
> I love the nexus taking everyone out whoever helped cena but they didn't look good at the end when they ran away cuz of a couple chairs.
> I do like the miz right now and how there pushing him as a bad ass.
> ...


Not happening.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Waits for all the Shooting RKO gifs......


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> Chair will show up in the middle of a match in the crowd.












Oh my god, Tazz! What the hell is chair doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I thought the show was pretty good

i enjoyed all the matches

even the Santino & Regal Bunch one. I thought it was hillarious

That RKO on Bourne was sick

id give the show a strong 8.5/10


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Puggle said:


> Oh my god, Tazz! What the hell is chair doing in the Impact Zone?


Chair will then go on to fued with Rob Terry since Terry squashed and buried his brother...


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> there's always going to be idiots on the internet.


Yeah, I know. I have not posted in the wrestling forum or really read much here lately, and to my surprise, I see more garbage that is entirely false. Yes, Cena's mic material may be corny as fuck, but that does not mean he is shit on the mic. Anyhow, I knew this was coming, just still find it laughable to this day.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> there's always going to be idiots on the internet.


definately.


----------



## Kelel (Sep 20, 2006)

buckatee said:


> WWE has come to terms with Chair regarding its future as of Tuesday, June 13 2010. We wish Chair the best of luck in its future endeavors.


 LMAO !!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Psssh, fuck chair. It has to be carried ALL THE TIME!!!!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Y2Raven said:


> "Chair" would also get alot of flak for being a WWE castoff.
> 
> Wait, why didn't "Justin Roberts Tie" get future endeavored? Can you imagine the type of classics he'll have with Chair?


I think the "Tie and Chair" could be somewhat of an interesting duo, hall of Fame perhaps.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

The Immortal CJ said:


> No. Cena has terrible material being fed to him. If you think he sucks on the mic then it's just laughable. Go watch his rapper gimmick days when he destroyed guys on the mic. It's not his fault his character is stale.


Your right, except when he did promos with angle, Angle mic raped him.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Psssh, fuck chair. It has to be carried ALL THE TIME!!!!



I think this would be a great advice to Sheamus


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> Psssh, fuck chair. It has to be carried ALL THE TIME!!!!


:lmao:lmao:lmao

He's just angry because he had to do a good "job" of carrying "Chair"...


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

Contrary to popular belief, Chair will not get fired. Instead, replace Henry as the final MITB contestant. With Table doing a run in for a sick spot.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

Tenay: You see that Tazz

Tazz: LET THE PIGEONS LOOSE


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

> *Originally Posted by The Immortal CJ*
> 
> No. Cena has terrible material being fed to him. If you think he sucks on the mic then it's just laughable. Go watch his rapper gimmick days when he destroyed guys on the mic. It's not his fault his character is stale.


You mean when he constantly told guys to suck his dick? I don't think so. He's had a soldier/Marine gimmick, which was horrid, and his defied odds gimmicks, which still exists today in some caption, and his motivation/I will not back down junk he spews weekly. Hell, Sheamus was delivering his best piece yet, and until Cena comes out speaks, and kills the crowd. He's boring. It's like his mind is lifeless and in a robotic trance when he's given his time. You don't find it excruciating? That's fine and dandy. Not everybody has the same belief as you, and I find him horribly boring on the mic. Makes it worse when some try to say he has as much charisma as The Rock.

As for his character, yes it is stale. So is HHH's character. And so is the Undertaker's character, but they don't come out and bore me with their words. That's a copout excuse -- blaming his character.

EDIT

For those offended by me bashing your beloved Cena, he has been bad lately on the mic. Just flatout boring. But to be honest, the entire shows are minus a few things here and there. The lowpoints for me definitely are Diva matches which progress nowhere, ever, the joke character-guest host sketches which force me to change the channel, and Cena's promos which consist of over acting and poor dialogue. Blame the writers or the script, but his cheesy, over the top acting is boring to me, I don't care whose fault it is. Not every star comes out and makes himself look like a complete fool like he does often.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Florence Henderson and her sweet ass...


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Micheal Tarver is a bad man.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

Pretty meh show. For the most part, I liked the segments building the Raw MITB ladder match, however, I can’t say they did anything tonight to get me excited about the cage match, which is a match they haven’t done anything to get me excited about the prior two weeks, and the build for the tag title match has been pretty poor. There was too much bad filler and bad "comedy," and there were only two matches that were really worth anything.

The Edge/Orton match wasn’t as good as I expected it would be as it didn’t really get good until the end, but I thought it ended up being an all right TV match. The RKO on Bourne was great, but between that, Bourne getting laid out later in the show, and him looking like an idiot after last week’s tag match, they sure have taken the wind out of his sails that he gained from that short feud with Jericho. Edge’s promo later hyping the PPV match was good.

I’m liking what they’ve been doing with Miz the last couple weeks. I’m not liking the idea of them adding Mark Henry to the MITB match even with those other seven guys in there he can hide amongst.

The Nexus stuff this week was fine, I guess, but the angle seems to have lost a lot of steam. I’m glad they didn’t have Cena overcome the odds and win the handicap match. The end of the show was kind of goofy, and an odd segment to do as the last angle on the go home show. It didn’t really make me want to see Cena vs. Sheamus, which I don’t think was the desired response.

Everything else was either bad or not much of anything. The women’s match was the usual short, nothing Raw’s womens match. The six-man I believe went less than 30 seconds for each person in that match. The Morrison/DiBiase/Maryse segment was nothing special. The eight-man was the usual short, bad, unfunny Raw "comedy" match. The guest host segments were bad.

Considering the Raws they had earlier this year, the roster that brand got out of the draft, and the brand’s top matches at the PPV being a World Title Cage match between two rivals and a MITB ladder match with more star power than any previous MITB match, they should have had a much stronger show here than they did.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

ceeder said:


> Florence Henderson and her sweet ass...


Quite the rack for a G-milf, too, I might add.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Target 02 said:


> You mean when he constantly told guys to suck his dick? I don't think so. He's had a soldier/Marine gimmick, which was horrid, and his defied odds gimmicks, which still exists today in some caption, and his motivation/I will not back down junk he spews weekly. Hell, Sheamus was delivering his best piece yet, and until Cena comes out speaks, and kills the crowd. He's boring. It's like his mind is lifeless and in a robotic trance when he's given his time. You don't find it excruciating? That's fine and dandy. Not everybody has the same belief as you, and I find him horribly boring on the mic. Makes it worse when some try to say he has as much charisma as The Rock.
> 
> As for his character, yes it is stale. So is HHH's character. And so is the Undertaker's character, but they don't come out and bore me with their words. That's a copout excuse -- blaming his character.
> 
> ...


lol, get over yourself. That is as pathetic as it gets.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I enjoyed this RAW. 4th straight week RAW has been enjoyable. Overall this was a good RAW IMO. Edge vs Orton was not bad for what it was. The Guest Host parts sucked, but remember everyone, we have seen MUCH worse than that. The Dibiase/Morrison stuff was not bad, I actually enjoyed it. 

I knew Henry would be the last person in the RAW MITB. I hope he does not do too much in the MITB. 

Cena bleeding at the end actually made that last segment a bit more interesting.


They should have built the Cena vs Sheamus match up more. The ending almost guarantee that Nexus will get involved causing some wacky finish.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Target 02 said:


> You mean when he constantly told guys to suck his dick? I don't think so. He's had a soldier/Marine gimmick, which was horrid, and his defied odds gimmicks, which still exists today in some caption, and his motivation/I will not back down junk he spews weekly. Hell, Sheamus was delivering his best piece yet, and until Cena comes out speaks, and kills the crowd. He's boring. It's like his mind is lifeless and in a robotic trance when he's given his time. You don't find it excruciating? That's fine and dandy. Not everybody has the same belief as you, and I find him horribly boring on the mic. Makes it worse when some try to say he has as much charisma as The Rock.
> 
> As for his character, yes it is stale. So is HHH's character. And so is the Undertaker's character, but they don't come out and bore me with their words. That's a copout excuse -- blaming his character.
> 
> ...


He's going out there and doing what he's told to. In character. So yeah, blaming HIS CHARACTER is not an excuse, it's the truth. Then again, you have an Hassan avatar and that "you discriminate against me because I'm Arab" bullshit week after week got old so this is like the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't see how this was NOT a good RAW considering RAW's average quality. I also don't get that people are saying the Nexus angle is losing steam. Actually, it's in its second phase, people know who all the guys in the group are now well and they are the biggest heels on the show at the moment, just listen to the boos. They have also slightly rejuvenated Cena, who was getting massive support during the handicap match. The Nexus has made RAW a little more unpredictable which is great. The build up to the MITB match was fine as well, Orton/Edge on a RAW is always a plus. Air Bourne into RKO was sweet. All in all, another enjoyable RAW overall.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I just think it's fashionable to hate on Raw now but I still think it's the best WWE show most weeks as it's live, being live makes all the difference.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm sick of them trying to justify Cena's loss at TLC. He fell through the table and lost clean, end of. Move on and give the guy the rub already. And whats with the rainbow/leprechaun references?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Sheamus is from Ireland and leprechaun's in legend come from Ireland.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Sheamus is from Ireland and leprechaun's in legend come from Ireland.


That's just WWE stereotyping again. Nobody is "normal" apart from the American guys


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The Nexus were great once again.

I loved the systemated attacks upon two or three of the guys that helped Cena last week. The way it was down and the camera panned up on them really gave the audience the feeling they were to be feared and were a threat. The camera work alone made these segments ten times better.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

lol at all the Chair jokes.

The Sheamus/Bourne/Nexus segment was :lmao I hope Darren Young is back next week, it's not right to just take him out of the angle this early on.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have to admit, the Nexus storyline has been very well written, especially with the involvement of Sheamus. It's not everyday you get a group where you know where everyone stands with them, the only thing i'm unsure about is the payoff. Surely it will be Barrett vs. Cena, but has Barrett been built strong enough to be a viable threat 1 on 1 with Cena?

Sheamus running away made me laugh out loud, and that RKO on Bourne was probably the coolest thing i've seen in wrestling all year.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*I thought nexus was great again this week, but seeing cena just get up after taking a beating was:no: and shemus helping was stupid.*


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

The Immortal CJ said:


> No. Cena has terrible material being fed to him. If you think he sucks on the mic then it's just laughable. Go watch his rapper gimmick days when he destroyed guys on the mic. It's not his fault his character is stale.


Cena used to be half decent on the mic, now he is God awful. It happens.

The past two weeks his mic work has been some of the worst Ive ever heard from him.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Was RAW cut off at the end, due to Cena bleeding?


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Cena used to be half decent on the mic, now he is God awful. It happens.
> 
> The past two weeks his mic work has been some of the worst Ive ever heard from him.


Cena's promo last night was good. He had great deliverery, never overreacted and there was no cringeworthy lines. His promo last week was bad though but only because of the rediculous shit they wrote for him to say.


----------



## Cycløps (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't understand that when Morrison gets cheesy and shitty lines to say they blame him because he can't make it work, yet when Cena gets them people blame the writers and his character.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

Cycløps said:


> I don't understand that when Morrison gets cheesy and shitty lines to say they blame him because he can't make it work, yet when Cena gets them people blame the writers and his character.


some people just cant win dude.......morrison is great imo, does he come off a bit corny sometimes? sure, but that just proves the point you're trying to make with cena.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

> Raw's shit. *carries on watching*
> I'm never watching again. *carries on watching*
> Super-Cean sucks. *carries on watching.*
> Divas are awful. *carries on watching*
> ...


Basically what went on in this thread. Why waste two hours of your lives each week? Do something else, the complaints are boring now. 

I enjoyed the show, as I do when I dont read about it until I've had the chance to watch it.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

CC91 said:


> Was RAW cut off at the end, due to Cena bleeding?


Don't think so. It went off the air at 11:09 here...


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

ehh it was an alright raw.

Was surprised that Sheamus didnt hit Cena with the chair.


----------



## obredaan (Mar 9, 2005)

Man the nexus are unwatchable. I haven't watched every show the past few weeks but these guys are terrible. And throwing Cena at them only made me want to change the channel. Decent show outside of all the nexus nonsense and Cena getting booked like the second coming of Hulk Hogan.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> okay so wats stoppin each of the nexus guys getting a chair? (kayfabe wise)


Nothing. But everybody knows you can't stop Cena with regular steel chair shots. In order to hurt Cena, you must wield the Master Chair (which is not available in kid mode).


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

obredaan said:


> Man the nexus are unwatchable. I haven't watched every show the past few weeks but these guys are terrible.


*They're the only reason to watch*


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

A passable RAW. But to be honest, that's what RAW has been sinse the draft - "Passable".


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Didn't enjoy Raw that much last night. Nothing really stood out for me.

As irrelevant as it probably is in comparison to "SHOOTING STAR K O! OMG!!111" and the usual Nexus stuff, I actually really enjoyed the Ted and Maryse segment. (Obviously not including Morrison's contribution), but I think the WWE's new "hottest couple" share a lot of chemistry with each other and I think the whole Ted being rich/Maryse being a gold digger storyline is fresh and fun. I'm enjoying it. 

Sheamus helping Cena at the end was pretty cool too, in my opinion.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

That RKO spot could have been used for the MITB match. Oh well! It was still good.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Show was a bit poor tbh. Needed more Seamus. The RKO on Bourne was the highlight of the night. Well, that and Seamus running away lol. "Little Evan Bourne!" I'm changing my MITB pick to Miz after last night though. That Ted/Maryse/Morrison promo was just awful, awful, AWFUL. I actually felt uncomfortable watching it. Yuck. I don't think WWE will pull the trigger on DiBiase yet. They can stick somebody in the ring with Miz to carry him until he improves but there's noting that can save the utter boring-ness that is DiBiase. Or Jomo for that matter.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I was hoping Wade would get his foot in the door with the MITB match but oh well.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I kind of enjoyed RAW this week. The opening promo was good, the DIVAs match was...a DIVAs match. I really enjoyed the Morrison/Dibiase exchange even considering the god awful jokes Morrison was told to say, Orton/Edge was good, as was the scuffle afterwards with the awesome RKO, the backstage stuff with Nexus beating up Morrison, Bourne and Tatsu was great, the Miz was good in his section and the main event was really solid too.

Can't wait for the PPV.


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm shocked they didn't stop Nexus' attack on Cena because he was bleeding.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Shocker of the night? THEY SHOWED JEFF HARDY AND SAID HIS NAME!? WHAT THE HELL?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

The effects of wrestling are really getting to some of these guys, first Orton and now Edge are hearing voices in their heads :lmao Edge should share Ortons theme tbh. Even Skip Sheffield hears them, that's twice he's asked people "what'd you say to me?" when they were clearly just minding their own business.

I lol'd at Regal's bunch, wanted them to win though


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Punk_4_Life said:


> Shocker of the night? THEY SHOWED JEFF HARDY AND SAID HIS NAME!? WHAT THE HELL?


Also showed Cena bleeding heavily during the Edge/MITB New Years Revolution recap :shocked:

Last night's show was shit to be honest, needed more Sheamus.. which makes me sad at how low my expectations are for Raw these days.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Best of raw - Miz promo and "match", Edge vs Orton, SSP into RKO
Worst of raw - Divas, HD/Uso w/ no momentum now, Ted/Jomo, Otunga giving the worst knee smashes ever witnessed imo, Cena no selling nexus

I mean he takes a beat down then a clothesline from skip followed by a drop from otunga and a 450 (probably the most over finisher in the group) from gabriel and then 5 seconds later he is up and running for a chair to clear house. Way to go cena.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

jaffakeksi said:


> I'm shocked they didn't stop Nexus' attack on Cena because he was bleeding.


That would have ruined the whole idea that the Nexus doesn't give a shit and attacks anyone though. "Oh, let's stand here and let the doctor clean Cena up first', fuck no. Even though it's PG they are smart enough to let this go. They could have decided to not show it a lot but they chose to end the damn show with a close-up on Cena so I guess they didn't mind.

But what are people expecting from RAW? Fuck, this show got a lot of storyline progression and PPV hyping. They're pushing a bunch of rookies for god sakes, Barrett was featured more than Cena basically. People are still whining?


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

lol forgot to mention does anyone else get nostalgia when wwe goes to lexington?
when i hear they are in lexington i always remember back to jerichos promo on it 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXkZCtZ-6IU

HELLO LEXINGTON, HELLO LEXINGTON!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't know if it's just me, but Cena sounds like he has a southern accent


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Sheamus, again, was great :] apart from the botch with the chair lol! There was also a camera botch when after beating up Bourne, NXT backed out the camera so Sheamus could come back and do his thing, but you could still see one of the Nexus' feet just in shot as Sheamus came back in to taunt Evan haha.

I really hope Sheamus isn't aligned with Nexus, I kinda like the whole heel persona, but with a good conscience comes through now and then when it's needed. Rest of the show was shit apart from the Nexus angle, never thought I'd come round to it tbh.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The sick RKO was the best part of the show indeed.*


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

What is the point of Nexus? Was obvious Sheamus was going to come down when the fight was done, right that leaves it 6 on 2 and Nexus can't handle the fight?

Also the GM said they had to tag in and out, then Cena was hit by one of them who wasn't allowed in the ring surely he should now be suspended otherwise what was the point in that stipulation they could of beat him at any point they wanted.

It's about time someone puts Nexus in there place because right now they come across as boring fighters who are sh!t all on there own and even with a 3/1 advantage they can't fight not to mention every time the fight has been even they've done a runner. WWE needs to let us see them get beaten up or remove them from the tv because it's already got very boring.

Also Barratt never got anywhere near tagging when they reckon he tagged out and surely one of them will be suspended for hitting Cena when he hadn't been tagged in i was expecting there to be a GM email straight away (The laptop wasn't on the podium when Henry went in to it)


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

My god, it's as if Otunga knew people were saying his hair was like lego and he changed it. :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Anthony_X (Aug 11, 2009)

Mr Pip™ said:


> My god, it's as if Otunga knew people were saying his hair was like lego and he changed it. :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


:lmao 

Well, at least now I can watch him without cracking up. 

BTW, best RKO in a long time. I really like Bourne. I think he has a great future.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

Just seen this weeks RAW. 

I'm loving anything Randy's doing at the moment, IMO Randy's the top guy in the company, His reactions outdo Cena's weekly.
Divas match, Meh, Gail jobs again doing nothing notable. I feel sorry for Gail but she made the choice to job instead of being a multiple time KO champion which she probably would be by now had she stuck with TNA.
Shooting StaRKO was AWESOME, That was so woah. 
Nexus scaring Sheamus was hilarious, The way he run off screaming for Cena's locker room, Just hilarious. 
Skipped the Guest Host shit and the shitty odd ball wrestlers match, Poor Regal stuck with a bunch of oddities.
I think its obv. Melina's coming back and it'll be Ted/Maryse Vs. Morrison/Melina.


----------



## liquidpilgrim (Aug 1, 2010)

Derek said:


> Given John Cena's adamant refusal to call a truce with Wade Barrett and his rebel group, Raw's mysterious General Manager placed Cena in a 7-on-1 handicap bout with The Nexus - mere days before his WWE Title Steel Cage Match.
> 
> Discuss.​


Oooww.. this gotta be interesting.. boom with the Nexus! Good luck JC in all your upcoming fights!!!


----------

